# Crane City Cannabis/Genetics



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2020)

So I tried to do some researching and couldn’t find anything about the new Crane City drops. So if you got some of their genetics, and are growing them post some pictures and let’s get this thread Fire As Fuck(terrible pun intended). Ordered a pack of their Black Marshmallow and the Blackberry Milano and I can’t wait till they arrive. They’re supposed to come with some mystery freebies as well, so that’ll be interesting. These are the folks that created Marsha(I believe is what’s used to make Marshmallow OG), Jet Fuel Gelato, and The Menthol that WY East Farms(Jeff) uses and I feel like people have been sleeping on their gear.


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 23, 2020)

I also grabbed a pack of the Black Marshmallows. The freebie will be GAF - Gas as Fuck which is FAFf1 x FAFf1...


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 23, 2020)

Follow me at @OCGrower76 on IG as I will be popping and documenting the Black Marshmallow once they arrive.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Follow me at @OCGrower76 on IG as I will be popping and documenting the Black Marshmallow once they arrive.


Will do I still got to finish up my run of Sugar Rush and CaliMints, but the BlackBerry Milano and the Black Marshmallow are definitely near the top of my list of things I need to pop ASAP. That Black Marshmallow looks absolutely insane, I’ve been following him for a while and was hoping he would drop a Marsha cross, and I missed out on the ZR3 line he dropped. So soon as he did the FAF drop, I jumped on it like white on rice. That GAF looks like some straight heat as well, this thread is going to be filled with nothing but some straight flame!


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Will do I still got to finish up my run of Sugar Rush and CaliMints, but the BlackBerry Milano and the Black Marshmallow are definitely near the top of my list of things I need to pop ASAP. That Black Marshmallow looks absolutely insane, I’ve been following him for a while and was hoping he would drop a Marsha cross, and I missed out on the ZR3 line he dropped. So soon as he did the FAF drop, I jumped on it like white on rice. That GAF looks like some straight heat as well, this thread is going to be filled with nothing but some straight flame!


Sugar Rush from Clearwater


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> Sugar Rush from Clearwater


Yeah I guess it was a collab from Clearwater and Rado


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah I guess it was a collab from Clearwater and Rado


Love Clearwater gear....but this is Crane City so I gotta get some beans to contribute to the thread


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> Love Clearwater gear....but this is Crane City so I gotta get some beans to contribute to the thread


Good Luck.. everything is sold out. Best hope is to grab next Wyeast / Crane City Collab which should be coming in 2 months or less


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Good Luck.. everything is sold out. Best hope is to grab next Wyeast / Crane City Collab which should be coming in 2 months or less


I’m a see if the page CC got listed can do me a direct sale


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2020)

goMM said:


> Love Clearwater gear....but this is Crane City so I gotta get some beans to contribute to the thread


I do believe the seed source has some animal cookies X Gods E(OG x GDP) which is their own version of gods gift. Their regular seeds though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeah I just checked that’s the only one they have in stock. If I would’ve had the bread when they still had them in stock I would’ve snagged the Girl Scout cookies X candyland. I miss my old cut of Candyland. Wasn’t a heavy producer at all, but was extremely tasty and a good nighttime smoke. Their seeds are listed under Crane city creations.


----------



## goMM (Jun 23, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah I just checked that’s the only one they have in stock. If I would’ve had the bread when they still had them in stock I would’ve snagged the Girl Scout cookies X candyland. I miss my old cut of Candyland. Wasn’t a heavy producer at all, but was extremely tasty and a good nighttime smoke. Their seeds are listed under Crane city creations.


Good looking out


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 24, 2020)

Tracking number received from Oregon Elite. 

CRANE CITY - BLACK MARSHMALLOW (6F) NEW (COMES WITH 2 BONUS FEM SEEDS *GasAsFuck* (FAFf1 x FAFf1)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 24, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Tracking number received from Oregon Elite.
> 
> CRANE CITY - BLACK MARSHMALLOW (6F) NEW (COMES WITH 2 BONUS FEM SEEDS *GasAsFuck* (FAFf1 x FAFf1)


Nice I’m still waiting for my payment to make it to the seed source. I’m pretty sure they’re giving out freebies as well, at least I hope so. If not I’m just happy I was able to grab some thing from this drop.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 25, 2020)

I don’t know what’s going on with USPS, I sent my payment out Saturday or Sunday and it’s still not there. It’s not even getting updated, and I don’t know if it has something to do with the seed source being in the Northeast or what, but if my order gets canceled I’m going to be so pissed. I made sure to email them and let them know the situation, and they seemed to be understanding so I’m just gonna stay positive.


----------



## Socal76 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I don’t know what’s going on with USPS, I sent my payment out Saturday or Sunday and it’s still not there. It’s not even getting updated, and I don’t know if it has something to do with the seed source being in the Northeast or what, but if my order gets canceled I’m going to be so pissed. I made sure to email them and let them know the situation, and they seemed to be understanding so I’m just gonna stay positive.


Maybe you can ask Seed Source if they will be getting any of these 

Super limited though...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 25, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Maybe you can ask Seed Source if they will be getting any of these
> 
> Super limited though...


I’m not sending anything, especially cash to the Northeast until this whole virus situation dies down. I may call USPS and ask wtf is going on? As much as I would love to get those, let’s just say a caveman is quicker on the computer then I am.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2020)

Finally payment got delivered just waiting to hear back from the vendor. Thank God that had me a little worried.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 2, 2020)

So it finally is on its way, thank God I was starting to get a little worried there. I checked the seed sources IG and they said each pack purchased comes with two seeds of GAF(Gas As Fuck). I’ll be popping two of the GAF once they arrive, hopefully start to get this thread rolling with some pictures. I’ll be running them outdoors though, so they won’t get very big at all. I’ll make sure they get a good start indoors before they get thrown out into mother nature. I’m definitely going to cut clones off of each one, because the last time I assumed that a pheno wasn’t going to yield well it ended up being the best yielder out of them all. Not to mention ended up being the best pheno out of all of them hands down(Fudge Ripple{Gelato 41 aka Bacio x Jet Fuel Gelato} by WY East Farms), so I’m definitely not making that mistake twice. While I’m waiting for those, I did get my order from think tank seed bank which does have some Crane City Genetics in it. I got a pack of Amazake(Motorbreath 15 x Horchata{Gelato 45 aka Mochi x Jet Fuel Gelato}),And I’m stoked to run that one but I wish I would’ve gotten another pack of it. I’m also kind of kicking myself for not ordering the Kings Chalice(3 Kings x Horchata) as well.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 2, 2020)

I think the GAF and Black Marshmallow will be similiar since they both have FAF. I will pop mine in 30 days


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 2, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> I think the GAF and Black Marshmallow will be similiar since they both have FAF. I will pop mine in 30 days


Hell yeah, I got a pack of Black Marshmallow and Blackberry Milano so it’ll be interesting to see how if the Blackberry has any berry terps to it. To be honest these are some of the most anticipated seeds I’ve ever bought, and I can’t wait to run them all. I’m saving two GAF(and clones if they don’t throw any nuts) as well as both the other packs for winter to run them indoors, and see them at their full potential.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 3, 2020)

Well I wanted to get this thread rolling with some pictures, so this is some Genetics that CC kind of helped create. This is the Fudge Ripple from WY East Farms, the cross is Gelato 41 a.k.a. Bacio x Jet Fuel Gelato that CC created. Honestly they did extremely well, especially being heat stressed as fuck in my hot ass garage. I did have an AC unit in the tent, dehumidifier, an intake and outtake, and multiple fans. Just the heat down here and humidity is fucking unreal during the summer. Picture number five is the one that got away, she checked all the boxes. The only complaint I can really have is that she was slow in veg, but she definitely made up for it during the stretch. She tasted amazing just like the 41 cut but dipped in gasoline/diesel fuel, and it would just coat your mouth and linger for a long time. She definitely was a stinky girl too, I’m talking about to the point where you got her in the jar but you still need to triple bag the jar. Picture number eight I would consider another keeper as well, she reminded me more of the Sherb though. She definitely had more of a sweet, fruity, citrusy, with hints of gas. Honestly though they were all keepers in my opinion, those were just the two that absolutely blew me away. I definitely could’ve done a way better job, but due to the circumstances of the garage getting way too hot during the day and a little bit of nutrient burn I wasn’t able to grow them to their full potential. I also lost the cuts due to a really fucked up accident on Thanksgiving. At least I’m still alive, I can still grow, and I still have one pack of that Fudge Ripple left.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Jul 5, 2020)

I’ll be adding to this soon. Have the Black Marshmallow, GAF and soon some Glitterati.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 5, 2020)

I tried to grab the glitterati bit couldn't find it anywhere after his last IG post


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Jul 5, 2020)

I just got lucky, right place at the right time. I’m not sure how many vendors are left to drop? Anyone know?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 5, 2020)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> I’ll be adding to this soon. Have the Black Marshmallow, GAF and soon some Glitterati.


Hell yeah, that was one hell of a score with the Glitterati. I couldn’t choose if I wanted two packs of the Marshmallow or the Blackberry, so I got one of each. Figured I got two packs of the Marshmallow OG from WY East Farms, so I may have to bring out the silver colloidal. Mine should be arriving tomorrow so I’m gonna go ahead and get two of the GAF wet immediately, and give them a little head start before I throw them outside.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 5, 2020)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> I just got lucky, right place at the right time. I’m not sure how many vendors are left to drop? Anyone know?


I emailed them all and none have responded. I guess I will have to wait for next drop and/or Wyeast horchata volume 2


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 5, 2020)

I’m not sure,


burnbluntz12312 said:


> I just got lucky, right place at the right time. I’m not sure how many vendors are left to drop? Anyone know?


I’m not sure, I totally forgot about the fact that they were dropping those. If I would’ve, I wouldn’t of gotten two more packs of the Gushers crosses from Rado. It is what it is though.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 5, 2020)

I am gonna grab 1-2 of these and I think they should be out in next 30 days... Total guess though. Lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't see how people could be sleeping on a breeder who gets $150 -$200 for 6 fems but hey call it what you want if you wanna say less well known breeder i'll buy that but sleeping that's a little to far fetched for those price tags.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 6, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I don't see how people could be sleeping on a breeder who gets $150 -$200 for 6 fems but hey call it what you want if you wanna say less well known breeder i'll buy that but sleeping that's a little to far fetched for those price tags.


Personally that’s just my opinion, not to mention this is the dude that has created the Jet Fuel Gelato and The Menthol that WY Eastfarm uses. Don’t get me wrong, there’s a lot of good breeders that sell their packs for cheaper, but everything that WY East farms used that Crane City created has put nothing out but straight heat. Yeah they’re definitely not cheap, but at least they’re not charging $300-$500 a pack like some other breeders.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 6, 2020)

So I was really excited that my package would arrive today, because it arrived at my cities post office yesterday morning. Now it’s sitting at a post office in a city that’s over an hour away from me. I almost want to go to the post office that’s closest to me, and tell them just to put it on hold and I’ll pick it up my fucking self. This shits just getting way too fucking ridiculous, I understand they’re going through a lot of issues with the whole virus. I just can’t wrap my head around why they would send my package to a different city, after it made it to my local post office.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I was really excited that my package would arrive today, because it arrived at my cities post office yesterday morning. Now it’s sitting at a post office in a city that’s over an hour away from me. I almost want to go to the post office that’s closest to me, and tell them just to put it on hold and I’ll pick it up my fucking self. This shits just getting way too fucking ridiculous, I understand they’re going through a lot of issues with the whole virus. I just can’t wrap my head around why they would send my package to a different city, after it made it to my local post office.


Yep forget about sending clones or snips in anything but overnight 1 day means 2 to 3 days 2 day priority means 3 to 4 days it a flipping joke but i guess it is what it is but mean come on man it's not like the need to wipe down each individual package or take it a fumigate the things !


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Yep forget about sending clones or snips in anything but overnight 1 day means 2 to 3 days 2 day priority means 3 to 4 days it a flipping joke but i guess it is what it is but mean come on man it's not like the need to wipe down each individual package or take it a fumigate the things !


Seriously man, I don’t know the weird thing is is I’ve had zero problems sending packages to the Midwest, West Coast, but soon as I get and send a package to theNorth east now all of a sudden it’s taking 5 to 6 days.Shit just my payment took almost a week to get there, six days to be exact. Like you said though it is what it is


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

*Halo angelic music starts playing* they finally arrived, what a relief. This crap had me so stressed out, but it was so nice to come home from lunch after being baked out in the sun in 100° weather like a chip to these awesome presents. Well I guess they’re really not presents since I paid top dollar for them but honestly I don’t even care anymore, I’m just happy they’re here. Got two of the GAF freebies as promised, got the pack of Black Marshmallow I ordered, got the pack of the Blackberry Milano I ordered, and even got a freebie pack of TK91 x Rogue Mango(which is some kind of Mango Haze cross from Miami Mango). Not a big fan of the effects of haze but I love the taste, hopefully the TK91 makes her a little bit more mellow and relaxing. Crazy that I got a freebie of that because TK91 is one of the parents of Marsha, and Marshmallow OG(which I have 2 packs of) and both Jeff from WY East farms and whoever works at Crane City said theyre related.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

I’ve heard that Fake as Fuck is the Açai cut, can anyone confirm or deny that?


----------



## nc208 (Jul 7, 2020)

Heads up for y'all
The seed source is having a resrock at 9pm. They will go pretty quick.
Fire zhit, BlackBerry milano, and black marshmellow


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

Restock, and some others being dropped. I’m going to have to pass on this one y’all, I’m broke as fuck. I ordered some True Lemon Gushers({TK x Fire OG} x Gushers) and Platinum Plushers(Platinum Bubba x Gushers) from Rado. @goMM in about a minute they’re about to drop them, so I’d be quick


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Heads up for y'all
> The seed source is having a resrock at 9pm. They will go pretty quick.
> Fire zhit, BlackBerry milano, and black marshmellow


Damn man beat me to it, Are you planning on getting any from the drop? Or did you grab some from the last drop?


----------



## nc208 (Jul 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man beat me to it, Are you planning on getting any from the drop? Or did you grab some from the last drop?


I missed out on every drop and finally had a chance on this one but checked out payment and they only want cash. That's a no go for me right now, I'm up north over the border and customs is soooo slow right now. I got multiple orders/payments sitting there waiting. I gotta wait til something starts moving again. Just wanted to give anyone else a heads up.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I missed out on every drop and finally had a chance on this one but checked out payment and they only want cash. That's a no go for me right now, I'm up north over the border and customs is soooo slow right now. I got multiple orders/payments sitting there waiting. I gotta wait til something starts moving again. Just wanted to give anyone else a heads up.


True that man, I’m sorry to hear that. Hopefully the mail starts moving a little quicker and your payments arrive, and your seeds arrive without issue.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 7, 2020)

GOM and I both were on the site refreshing. Didn't drop til damn near 9pm cst I missed it. I had a pack in my cart hit checkout then boom out of stock.


----------



## goMM (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Restock, and some others being dropped. I’m going to have to pass on this one y’all, I’m broke as fuck. I ordered some True Lemon Gushers({TK x Fire OG} x Gushers) and Platinum Plushers(Platinum Bubba x Gushers) from Rado. @goMM in about a minute they’re about to drop them, so I’d be quick


Bro they can’t tell time at the seed source smh had me like a dope fiend hitting the refresh...was super tight but good looking out to the RIU family bro


----------



## goMM (Jul 8, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> GOM and I both were on the site refreshing. Didn't drop til damn near 9pm cst I missed it. I had a pack in my cart hit checkout then boom out of stock.


They raped us bro


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 8, 2020)

I know our thread is still at the top. Buncha bullshit 


goMM said:


> They raped us bro


----------



## 1ManGrow (Jul 8, 2020)

Just grabbed these last night 

￼


*FIRE ZHIT -(Fire as Fuck x The Zhit)


BLACK MARSHMALLOW -(Marsha x FAF)


BLACKBERRY MILANO -(Razzberry Milano x FAF) *


----------



## goMM (Jul 8, 2020)

1ManGrow said:


> Just grabbed these last night
> 
> ￼
> 
> ...


Good shit bro


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

1ManGrow said:


> Just grabbed these last night
> 
> ￼
> 
> ...


Well I’m glad someone was able to grab something, sorry for y’all’s luck @goMM and @RancidDude . That was basically what I had to go through when I ordered them, shit I couldn’t tell you how many times I had to refresh. I don’t know why these seed banks don’t pay for better websites that can handle a large amount of traffic. Especially when they know they have a really big anticipated drop. I would personally DM crane city, and let them know the situation. I’m sure he’ll try to do something to make it right. Also I think, thinktankseedbank on IG still hasn’t dropped theirs yet, and instead of going through the bullshit of refreshing just stalk their page and once you see them make a post about the CC drop DM them immediately. If y’all have the time, the people that run that page are some really good folks and I’ve never had an issue. That’s who I got the Amazake from and some other’s.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Jul 8, 2020)

I sat and refreshed from 8:55 to about 10:20

Shitty how they didn't drop at the time they were supposed to. I just got lucky this time.


----------



## goMM (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well I’m glad someone was able to grab something, sorry for y’all’s luck @goMM and @RancidDude . That was basically what I had to go through when I ordered them, shit I couldn’t tell you how many times I had to refresh. I don’t know why these seed banks don’t pay for better websites that can handle a large amount of traffic. Especially when they know they have a really big anticipated drop. I would personally DM crane city, and let them know the situation. I’m sure he’ll try to do something to make it right. Also I think, thinktankseedbank on IG still hasn’t dropped theirs yet, and instead of going through the bullshit of refreshing just stalk their page and once you see them make a post about the CC drop DM them immediately. If y’all have the time, the people that run that page are some really good folks and I’ve never had an issue. That’s who I got the Amazake from and some other’s.


That’s a bet bro I’m a do that in the meantime I’ll vicariously live through u


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 8, 2020)

goMM said:


> That’s a bet bro I’m a do that in the meantime I’ll vicariously live through u


----------



## goMM (Jul 8, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> View attachment 4618380


Much appreciated bro I’m on it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

Hell yeah, I also seen they had the Black Sherblato When they were doing the giveaway. So they may have a better selection and different choices. @nc208 I paid them with cash app so if you have cash app, there you go.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

Just a heads up though, they never sent me tracking, Sure as shit though they were there within 4-5 days of me making my payment. I’m sure if there’s problems though, they’ll have no problem sending it to you. Like I said they’re some really good folks, and I’ve personally talked to the dude on the phone when I made my first order because I was a little sketched out.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 8, 2020)

Sorry to keep blowing the thread up, but I G has been at their throats. I never see their posts anymore unless I go and look at their page. Maybe if you like a whole bunch of their posts you’ll see a lot more of them, I really don’t know Instagrams Algorithm.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 8, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sorry to keep blowing the thread up, but I G has been at their throats. I never see their posts anymore unless I go and look at their page. Maybe if you like a whole bunch of their posts you’ll see a lot more of them, I really don’t know Instagrams Algorithm.


I just have post notifications turned on for them.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 11, 2020)

I know these are.both kinda similiar but if you had to choose... What box would you pop? As an FYI, I believe the MacRib is Mac x Meatbreath.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> View attachment 4621479


Personally I’d pick the Gushlatti


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 11, 2020)

Oops... Meant to post in other thread. Sorry.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Oops... Meant to post in other thread. Sorry.


All good, when I commented back I thought it was the Rado thread. So I’m not gonna be popping the GAF, because I’ve already ran into bumps running the Sugar Rush and Calimints. Looking to get my own spot before I start running my most prized packs, and the Black Marshmallow, Blackberry Milano, and GAF are definitely in my top ten most prized packs.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 11, 2020)

Well I just found out that the 6 mom's that I was growing for my 24 plant SOG are all male.... So I was thinking about planting the 6 black marshmallow, 2 GAF, 6 Gushlatti and 10 Zoda from Umami seeds. They are all fems so I could plant and run them all instead of doing a mom and getting cuttings...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 11, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> Well I just found out that the 6 mom's that I was growing for my 24 plant SOG are all male.... So I was thinking about planting the 6 black marshmallow, 2 GAF, 6 Gushlatti and 10 Zoda from Umami seeds. They are all fems so I could plant and run them all instead of doing a mom and getting cuttings...


Damn sorry to hear that man, but that sounds like one hell of a lineup to hunt through. I’m sure you’ll be able to find multiple keepers, You’ll probably find multiple keepers and one pack of CC’s gear, Rado’s gear, and I’ve been hearing a lot of good things about Umami seed co. I was thinking about pulling the trigger on some Key Limeade crosses but never did. I’m definitely interested in the Amalfitana, Limeçaí, Cherry Lime Soda(can’t find much on Cherry Flame, possibly Cherry Pie x Fire OG or WiFi?), Josh Key OG, and Lime Glaze. The genetics of Zoda are definitely impressive, have you ran any of their gear before?


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 11, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn sorry to hear that man, but that sounds like one hell of a lineup to hunt through. I’m sure you’ll be able to find multiple keepers, You’ll probably find multiple keepers and one pack of CC’s gear, Rado’s gear, and I’ve been hearing a lot of good things about Umami seed co. I was thinking about pulling the trigger on some Key Limeade crosses but never did. I’m definitely interested in the Amalfitana, Limeçaí, Cherry Lime Soda(can’t find much on Cherry Flame, possibly Cherry Pie x Fire OG or WiFi?), Josh Key OG, and Lime Glaze. The genetics of Zoda are definitely impressive, have you ran any of their gear before?


 I haven't but a friend did and said the zacai had some of the best terps he has tried.... Suppose to be heavy yielder and finish in 56 days... There are like 5 packs left I think . Neptune only


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 17, 2020)

I just got a pack of Fire Zhit FAF x The Zhit my last seed purchase for a loving time. I have so many I'll never pop them all!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 19, 2020)

RancidDude said:


> I just got a pack of Fire Zhit FAF x The Zhit my last seed purchase for a loving time. I have so many I'll never pop them all!


Damn, I missed out. I didn’t even know they were dropping it. Probably a good thing though, because I’m in the negative already from buying more seeds from Rado(well will be after my doctors appointment Wednesday). I’m going to buy two packs of seeds from a relatively new breeder, but he’s working with some insane genetics and grows some straight fire. They’re also very reasonably priced for the fire genetics in it. After those though, I’m done until I put a serious dent in my vault.


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn, I missed out. I didn’t even know they were dropping it. Probably a good thing though, because I’m in the negative already from buying more seeds from Rado(well will be after my doctors appointment Wednesday). I’m going to buy two packs of seeds from a relatively new breeder, but he’s working with some insane genetics and grows some straight fire. They’re also very reasonably priced for the fire genetics in it. After those though, I’m done until I put a serious dent in my vault.


Im with you im done for a minute. Hopefully I get a good cut from these that can be shared


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 19, 2020)

I just started soaking my Gas as Fuck AND Black Marshmallow seeds. I will also be soaking these with Gushlatti, Gush Pop from Cannarado and Zoda from Umami. I will be growing out 30 seeds looking for some keepers.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Jul 19, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> I just started soaking my Gas as Fuck AND Black Marshmallow seeds. I will also be soaking these with Gushlatti, Gush Pop from Cannarado and Zoda from Umami. I will be growing out 30 seeds looking for some keepers.


A couple of those Soda crosses piqued my curiosity, the Cream Soda I’m wishing I pulled the trigger on.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 19, 2020)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> A couple of those Soda crosses piqued my curiosity, the Cream Soda I’m wishing I pulled the trigger on.


Yeah. That one also looked good. The Zoda is a fem that finishes fast and suppose to be heavy yielder. We will see how it stacks against Black Marshmallow.... Goal is to find two strains to run next several grows... We will see who the standout is ..


----------



## goMM (Jul 28, 2020)

Popped all these hoes...except the SRG


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 28, 2020)

I have my Black Marshmallow soaked and in my tray. All of them have popped. Perfect germination.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 29, 2020)

He’ll yeah can’t wait to see what y’all find. I’m barely a week into flower on my outdoor run and I signed up to be a tester for Simply2Complex, so I have to keep my tent clear for when those come to do an indoor run. So I won’t be able to pop anything from CCC for at least 8 to 9 weeks, or at least somewhere around there.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 29, 2020)

Seen they’d going to drop Black Sherblato and Black Marshmallow one more time, and they’re coming with one free seed of Strawberriez.It’s basically a contest, and a journal at the same time. First place winner gets Three packs of their choice, second-place gets two packs of their choice, and third place gets one that they have on hand. So I’m going to snag a pack of Black Sherblato and do the contest, at the same time as testing out Simply2Complex’s Comcrete Shoes x Complex Kush. If anyone else enters the contest as well, or is even looking to score a pack since they go so fast good luck everyone.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 29, 2020)

I was thinking of also grabbing the sherblato for the 1 seed challenge. We will see. I did grab a pack of cement shoes S1 though that I should grow out to see how your cross compares. 

He didn't say when it was gonna be released though... Only to watch for it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 29, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> I was thinking of also grabbing the sherblato for the 1 seed challenge. We will see. I did grab a pack of cement shoes S1 though that I should grow out to see how your cross compares.
> 
> He didn't say when it was gonna be released though... Only to watch for it.


True the post I just checked said they’re going out soon.


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> True the post I just checked said they’re going out soon.


ThinkTank just announced their drop for Tuesday 12est. 

Black Marshmallow
Black Sherblato
Razberry Milano


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2020)

Socal76 said:


> ThinkTank just announced their drop for Tuesday 12est.
> 
> Black Marshmallow
> Black Sherblato
> Razberry Milano


Horror is doing his tomorrow at 4:20 pst, but i don’t know if i’m gonna be able to get a pack of the Black Sherblato due to my phone not taking a charge unless it’s completely off. Due to the nature of my work i absolutely need my phone to clock in, clock out, and take pictures to send to corporate so it looks like i’m going to have to get it fixed or get a complete new phone. Which ever one is cheapest. Sucks because this drop is happening the week that i get slapped with my phone bill(which i essentially pay 50$ a month on insurance for fucking nothing pretty much, nothing but crooks in suits), and i have a doctors appointment that’s $90 and again he doesn’t accept insurance even though i have $60 deducted from each pay check for insurance. To be completely honest, i’m thinking about overdrafting my account and just paying the $35 overdraft fee next Friday. i dont want to miss out on a pack of Black Sherblato and enter the Strawberriez contest, stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2020)

Horror seeds drop is live but Black Sherblato never got stocked?


----------



## Socal76 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Horror seeds drop is live but Black Sherblato never got stocked?


Black marshmallow and black Sherblato look like they are not open yet. They had this same post yesterday saying coming 7/31


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2020)

And they’re gone sucks because i never even seen the Black Sherblato show up as i stock and i was on the page constantly refreshing. Looks like Neptune, seedsource, or think tank it is


----------



## Balockaye (Jul 31, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Horror seeds drop is live but Black Sherblato never got stocked?


i saw they had 6 in stock but went very fast. Put it in my cart and it was gone.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2020)

i seen that the Black Marshmallow was in stock but not the Sherblato.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2020)

That’s weird had my alarm set for 7:18 since i’m on the East Coast and was constantly refreshing every second. Never seen them even get stocked, like i said it’s all good though. To be honest i’d rather order from think tank, seed source, or Neptune instead.


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 1, 2020)

The Seed Source 1.2 is doing his drop at 12:00 AM EST. tonight just thought i would give a heads up i already got mine ! @goMM Team bEast Coast Genetics is taking home the Gold baby !


----------



## goMM (Aug 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> The Seed Source 1.2 is doing his drop at 12:00 AM EST. tonight just thought i would give a heads up i already got mine ! @goMM Team bEast Coast Genetics is taking home the Gold baby !


Yeah bro...I’m a see about that sherblato


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> The Seed Source 1.2 is doing his drop at 12:00 AM EST. tonight just thought i would give a heads up i already got mine ! @goMM Team bEast Coast Genetics is taking home the Gold baby !


Hell yeah man us bEast coasters got this! Definitely going to try to place my order with the Seedsource if i’m quick enough, because i’m also heavily interested in his Rogue Mango and the Lime( or Lime Pop can’t remember) line freebies. He also seems like a really cool dude, the dude that runs Neptune, and the folks that run Thinktank seed bank are fucking awesome folks.


----------



## goMM (Aug 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah man us bEast coasters got this! Definitely going to try to place my order with the Seedsource if i’m quick enough, because i’m also heavily interested in his Rogue Mango and the Lime( or Lime Pop can’t remember) line freebies. He also seems like a really cool dude, the dude that runs Neptune, and the folks that run Thinktank seed bank are fucking awesome folks.


Yes they are brother think tank is awesome and on the East....let’s get it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2020)

Well Black Sherblato got snagged out of my cart and there’s one pack of Black Marshmallow, but i already got a pack decisions decisions.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2020)

Never mind that got snagged out my cart as well, welp looks like Neptune or Thinktank it is.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2020)

Never mind they just restocked 32 Black Marshmallow that come with 3 Gushers x SF1, y’all have at it. i’m waiting for Neptune or Thinktank.


----------



## Tweexican (Aug 2, 2020)

Figured I'd add on to here.

Picked up two packs from the seed source. 

The Zhit and Raspberry Milano.

I popped the Zhit first and only one germed. Three days ago, I popped the Raspberry Milano pack and have yet to see anything.

Anyone else having low germination numbers with Crane City Genetics?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2020)

Tweexican said:


> Figured I'd add on to here.
> 
> Picked up two packs from the seed source.
> 
> ...


No honestly i haven’t gotten to pop them yet. i got sent some testers from Simply2Complex, under the conditions that they would be popped immediately. So basically i have zero space as of right now to pop anything from them, which sucks but they’ll be the next packs to pop. i also just started flowering some stuff from Envy and Clearwater/Rado outdoors, and i’m trying to keep my numbers down as low as possible for the time being. If you send pictures of proof they will reimburse you though. Just show them the empty pack and the seeds that didn’t germinate, and they have a guaranteed policy that you’ll be reimbursed. Appreciate the heads up though, when i pop the ones i got, i’ll definitely make sure to document everything. i also ordered from the seedsource as well.


----------



## goMM (Aug 3, 2020)

Tweexican said:


> Figured I'd add on to here.
> 
> Picked up two packs from the seed source.
> 
> ...


Got 5/5 on Blackberry Milano and 2/2 on GAF but the one looks suspect


----------



## Tweexican (Aug 3, 2020)

goMM said:


> Got 5/5 on Blackberry Milano and 2/2 on GAF but the one looks suspect


I'm glad someone did. I also popped a pack of Dole Whip from EG, LA Affie x Grape pie by Rado, and White Chicz from Bred by 42. 100% germination on everything but the Crane City stuff...


----------



## goMM (Aug 3, 2020)

Tweexican said:


> I'm glad someone did. I also popped a pack of Dole Whip from EG, LA Affie x Grape pie by Rado, and White Chicz from Bred by 42. 100% germination on everything but the Crane City stuff...


Damn bro that sucks hit them up they’ll take care of u bro


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 3, 2020)

goMM said:


> Got 5/5 on Blackberry Milano and 2/2 on GAF but the one looks suspect


Which one is looking suspect, the GAF or BlackBerry Milano? Just got slapped with my phone bill, so it looks like i won’t be able to grab them for think tank which kind of sucks. Then again I haven’t heard anything from OES or Neptune dropping them yet. So fingers crossed


----------



## goMM (Aug 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Which one is looking suspect, the GAF or BlackBerry Milano? Just got slapped with my phone bill, so it looks like i won’t be able to grab them for think tank which kind of sucks. Then again I haven’t heard anything from OES or Neptune dropping them yet. So fingers crossed


The GAF which was one of the freebies so I’m good


----------



## Tweexican (Aug 4, 2020)

goMM said:


> The GAF which was one of the freebies so I’m good


I popped the GAF (had 2 of them) and they didn't pop


----------



## goMM (Aug 4, 2020)

Tweexican said:


> I popped the GAF (had 2 of them) and they didn't pop


Did ur blackberry Milano pop bro


----------



## Jaydilla (Aug 4, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything from neptune about the drop? they're the last one. If you didn't know oes already dropped. They didn't announce it and I just got lucky. It was obvious nobody knew because they dropped 20 packs each of the sherb n marsh and they were up for 2 days. Oes didn't have a limit so I grabbed 6 packs then made a comment about it on a crane citys IG post and they all disappeared in 2 mins. Still wanting the blackberry so I hope neptune gets that one.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2020)

Jaydilla said:


> Has anyone heard anything from neptune about the drop? they're the last one. If you didn't know oes already dropped. They didn't announce it and I just got lucky. It was obvious nobody knew because they dropped 20 packs each of the sherb n marsh and they were up for 2 days. Oes didn't have a limit so I grabbed 6 packs then made a comment about it on a crane citys IG post and they all disappeared in 2 mins. Still wanting the blackberry so I hope neptune gets that one.


i seen that 6 Black Marshmallow packs were still in stock, but decided against it. Haven’t heard a word, honestly don’t even know if i’m going from this drop. Might end up grabbing something from Weedsthepeople’s drop instead, because that Grape Cream Cake he dropped with Harrypalms was nothing but fire. So planning on just staying put with what I got from CCC for now, and will pop them after the test run of Cement Shoes x Conplex Kush.


----------



## Tweexican (Aug 5, 2020)

goMM said:


> Did ur blackberry Milano pop bro


nope. not one


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2020)

Tweexican said:


> nope. not one


Damn man, sorry to hear that. You should definitely get in touch with them, i’m sure if you let them know and have proof they will definitely make things right. if you don’t mind me asking what method did you use to germinate? Paper towel, water in a cup, or just stuck it in dirt?


----------



## Tweexican (Aug 5, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Damn man, sorry to hear that. You should definitely get in touch with them, i’m sure if you let them know and have proof they will definitely make things right. if you don’t mind me asking what method did you use to germinate? Paper towel, water in a cup, or just stuck it in dirt?


same method as always. water in cup then into rockwool. Like i do all my other seeds. Usually have over 90% germ rate. 

I reached out to the source. So far the response i've gotten is "I'll forward this to the boss..." yikes.


----------



## Balockaye (Aug 13, 2020)

You are being redirected...



A couple black marshmellows at oes


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 13, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> A couple black marshmellows at oes


Where? I don’t see them but I would jump on them ASAP. Gotta link?


----------



## Balockaye (Aug 13, 2020)

bcr500 said:


> Where? I don’t see them but I would jump on them ASAP. Gotta link?


looks like they are sold out now. They only had 3 left when i posted. I posted the link i thought. It should be the “you are being redirected...” line.


----------



## Marlowfarms (Aug 15, 2020)

Gushers x super fire day 37. Freebies from Oregon elite seeds


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 15, 2020)

Starting to soak two of the GAF as well as some testers from Rado. Don’t know if the testers from Rado are feminized, but if they are, let the strongest survive.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 16, 2020)

So the 2 GAF that i just started soaking last night are already starting to pop their taproots. Going to let them soak for at least another 12 to 18 hours, get them potted, and then get things rocking again.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 18, 2020)

So both of the GAF germinated successfully, and started popping a tail. They both got planted last night, so hopefully they should pop above ground in the next 2 to 3 days. Germinated them along with some Ghost OG x Zawtz testers from Rado, all five of those successfully germinated as well, and got planted last night. Should be fun to see the differences, and the similarities in these crosses. Since they both have a decent amount of OG, Cookies, and Gelato in their genetics. Don’t know if the testers from Rado are feminized or not, but if they’re not, hopefully out of the five i can find a nice stud to collect some pollen from.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 19, 2020)

So four out of five of the other testers have popped above ground, and it looks like one of the GAF is about to pop above ground probably by tomorrow morning. So i’ll make sure to document it if there’s any issues with getting them to pop, because they both germinated just fine. Seen some people argue that regular F1s have more vigor than feminized F1s, and from the results so far i would have to agree with that assessment. Then again that can always change, mother nature definitely has a habit of throwing curveballs when you least expect them.


----------



## Balockaye (Oct 20, 2020)

There are some packs up on Neptune right now if anyone is looking for any.






Crane City Cannabis – Cannabis Seeds - Neptune Seed Bank


Crane City Cannabis – Cannabis Genetics featuring Black Sherblato, Blackberry Milano, Black Jet Fuel, Zhitz Fire, Black Marshmallow, and more




neptuneseedbank.com


----------



## jtronic (Oct 20, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> There are some packs up on Neptune right now if anyone is looking for any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks
Just scored a pac of fire as fuck x super fire! Haven't heard of this strain before, is this an older one from them?
It's been tough to score any seeds from crane city!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2020)

Not sure think that’s one of their somewhat newer strains. Seen nothing but heat from that cross. On another note though those 2 still haven’t popped, they germinated just fine, so hopefully they’re just a little late to the party.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2020)

Still nothing from the 2 GAF’s, and starting to lose faith in them. They both popped open, sprouted a tail, and really haven’t done anything since then. Going to try and gently unearth them to see what’s going on with them, and hopefully they’re just taking a little bit longer popping up. Four out of the five testers or freebies i’m running popped just fine. Only had trouble getting one to pop, and that was my fault from planting it a little too deep. Hoping that they’re not popping due to a fuck up on my part, so definitely going to have to be on my A game when popping the Black Marshmallow’s, and Blackberry Milano’s. Still have two of the GAF’s left, so i might try getting those to germinate tonight, and hopefully they successfully pop.


----------



## Balockaye (Oct 21, 2020)

jtronic said:


> Thanks
> Just scored a pac of fire as fuck x super fire! Haven't heard of this strain before, is this an older one from them?
> It's been tough to score any seeds from crane city!


i believe the super fire is one of their new ones they just released at the end of last month or beginning if this month. Looks nice though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 21, 2020)

Well did some investigating on the 2 GAF‘s and they both look exactly the same as when i planted them. The one that i took a picture of, it’s taproot had a little weird color to it when it germinated, but was hoping that it would grow out of it, and it didn’t do anything. So i really don’t know if it was a mistake on my part, or the seeds. Going to try again, but this time using rockwool cubes, and hopefully get better results.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 12, 2020)

What happened to this thread. It was popping for a while nows it on the back shelf. 

Anyway, here is black jetfuel, ill have strawberriez I'll have strawberriez in flower soon too


----------



## goMM (Nov 13, 2020)

Blackberry Milano


----------



## goMM (Nov 13, 2020)

Gas as Fuck


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2020)

Goddamn, y’all are both killing it! Tried popping two of the GAF, and i don’t know what the fuck happened. They both popped a tail, and then just didn’t do anything after i planted them. Planted some Rado testers, and some freebies from Envy Genetics and didn’t have any issues. Still got two seeds of the GAF freebies, a pack of the Blackberry Milano, and a pack of the Black Marshmallow. So looks like i’m definitely going to pop one of those this next run. Glad y’all are having good results, and got me hyped to pop the ones that i got. Probably will pop the Black Marshmallow, and the Marshmallow OG’s from WY East farms since Marsha was used in that cross as well.


----------



## Balockaye (Dec 11, 2020)

My baby black sherblato. Only popped one seed but it is going strong so far. Also i got 7 seeds in my black sherblato pack.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 30, 2020)

Crane city just did a drop yesterday and still some left, this will be legit last pack or pack I order for some time, what should I go with?
Choices left are-
Black Orange
Marshmallow 
Zhitrus


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Crane city just did a drop yesterday and still some left, this will be legit last pack or pack I order for some time, what should I go with?
> Choices left are-
> Black Orange
> Marshmallow
> ...


Bahahahaaha Last Pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Bahahahaaha Last Pack


Ya I know, this is though...I've spent way to much this past year dude, lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I know, this is though...I've spent way to much this past year dude, lol


yeah i have spent around 7g's this year just on seeds although most i flipped easy.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> yeah i have spent around 7g's this year just on seeds although most i flipped easy.


It's not like an insane amount of bread compared to what some on here spend but i don't own a huge facility .


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 30, 2020)

Personally i would go with the Marshmallow, then again i’m not a big fan of orange terps at all. if U do like orange terps though that Oakland Orange does look fire. Pretty sure that if U order anywhere else except Neptune that U also get two free fem seeds of Black Gushers per pack.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 1, 2021)

Sorry for coming out of left field with this one, but been thinking about it the past two days, and was wondering that Fake as Fuck could be Runtz. Due to the timing of WY East Farms and Compound falling out, and now Compound is doing all these exclusive drops with Cookies and Runtz. Calling it Fake as Fuck could’ve been subliminal subliminal shot at Compound, they said they named it that out of respect for the breeder, and they both have the Runtz cut. Can’t say for sure, but it’s definitely possible, just some food for thought. Unless someone knows something that i don’t, which is highly possible.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sorry for coming out of left field with this one, but been thinking about it the past two days, and was wondering that Fake as Fuck could be Runtz. Due to the timing of WY East Farms and Compound falling out, and now Compound is doing all these exclusive drops with Cookies and Runtz. Calling it Fake as Fuck could’ve been subliminal subliminal shot at Compound, they said they named it that out of respect for the breeder, and they both have the Runtz cut. Can’t say for sure, but it’s definitely possible, just some food for thought. Unless someone knows something that i don’t, which is highly possible.


Definitely possible so the falling out was with Jeff from wyeast and Chris from compound. When they both ran compound Jeff was the actual breeder and Chris was the one that took pics and controlled the social media. Basically heard Chris locked Jeff out of all the social media and basically told him he wasn't with compound anymore. Left him high and dry.
The other part to this is that Chris/compound sold his company and he doesn't own it or have a big piece of it anymore. Someone else who knows more can chime in.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Definitely possible so the falling out was with Jeff from wyeast and Chris from compound. When they both ran compound Jeff was the actual breeder and Chris was the one that took pics and controlled the social media. Basically heard Chris locked Jeff out of all the social media and basically told him he wasn't with compound anymore. Left him high and dry.
> The other part to this is that Chris/compound sold his company and he doesn't own it or have a big piece of it anymore. Someone else who knows more can chime in.


Damn, that’s fucking grimy. Looks like it worked out for Jeff though, and Crane City. Everything i’ve seen from both of them works looks insane, and it seems like Chris has been making some good gear as well(even though it’s all mostly based off of Jeff’s and Crane City’s work, excluding the White Runtz S1s). So it seems like it worked out for the best for all parties involved. Even though i’m sure karma will come back and bite Chris in the ass, because karma can be a real cruel bitch.


----------



## bcr500 (Jan 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Sorry for coming out of left field with this one, but been thinking about it the past two days, and was wondering that Fake as Fuck could be Runtz. Due to the timing of WY East Farms and Compound falling out, and now Compound is doing all these exclusive drops with Cookies and Runtz. Calling it Fake as Fuck could’ve been subliminal subliminal shot at Compound, they said they named it that out of respect for the breeder, and they both have the Runtz cut. Can’t say for sure, but it’s definitely possible, just some food for thought. Unless someone knows something that i don’t, which is highly possible.


I think it’s acai berry gelato. There’s some stuff over on Instagram about it sherbinski trying to get mad about the azai name that crane and sherb/ umami was using. Fake as fuck gets brought up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 4, 2021)

bcr500 said:


> I think it’s acai berry gelato. There’s some stuff over on Instagram about it sherbinski trying to get mad about the azai name that crane and sherb/ umami was using. Fake as fuck gets brought up.


Hahaha there's so many gelatos names that it is beyond ridiculous at this point. So many hype strains are just renamed crosses of 33. I believe there is no true/old school breeding going on at this point, they're just crossing 33 with say sunset sherb, 1st try and calling it the next new amazing gelato. Love crane city work though, their gear looks amazing, same with wyeast.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 5, 2021)

The Hate is Real ! @sherbinski415 On some other level shit man lol this game is getting more interesting by the day i don't even need tv


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 5, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> The Hate is Real ! @sherbinski415 On some other level shit man lol this game is getting more interesting by the day i don't even need tv


Shit no player hating from me, just participating in the same game. Except for what Compound did to Jeff, that’s just grimy, and bad business. Like i said though they all seem to be doing just fine going their own separate ways. Not going to lie though, the wheres Jigga memes were funny as hell during the botched Candy Rain drop. A lot of folks did find some fire though.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 5, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shit no player hating from me, just participating in the same game. Except for what Compound did to Jeff, that’s just grimy, and bad business. Like i said though they all seem to be doing just fine going their own separate ways. Not going to lie though, the wheres Jigga memes were funny as hell during the botched Candy Rain drop. A lot of folks did find some fire though.


He was on Youtube doing an interview about how he got offered 84 mill for Cookies laughing at all the people that bought his bunk ass beans !


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 5, 2021)

Damn, that’s dirty. Glad I didn’t by any of those bunk ass seeds. On another note though if anyone’s looking for CC packs willing to let go of the Black Marshmallow and Blackberry Milano. Had an incident with one of my neighbors, so i’m trying to move the fuck out of this shitty ass fucking town.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 17, 2021)

Some of that Strawberries for yah. Day 41 Strawberry Mambas or Laffy Taffy nose for sure !


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha there's so many gelatos names that it is beyond ridiculous at this point. So many hype strains are just renamed crosses of 33. I believe there is no true/old school breeding going on at this point, they're just crossing 33 with say sunset sherb, 1st try and calling it the next new amazing gelato. Love crane city work though, their gear looks amazing, same with wyeast.


Did you grab a pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 20, 2021)

About to pop some of these in a bit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 20, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Did you grab a pack


I did not, did a trade for a cut with someone on here and got these badboys... plus I just noticed days after that post I needed to update my auto payments on electric bill, fucking had electric bill that got missed so backed up to almost $2k by time I saw it. Now I do want to snag a pack now thay you reminded me, :::::::::::::::heads over to oes:::::::::
Also that's the black gushers freebie, thought they at least throw you a 6pk??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I did not, did a trade for a cut with someone on here and got these badboys... plus I just noticed days after that post I needed to update my auto payments on electric bill, fucking had electric bill that got missed so backed up to almost $2k by time I saw it. Now I do want to snag a pack now thay you reminded me, :::::::::::::::heads over to oes:::::::::
> Also that's the black gushers freebie, thought they at least throw you a 6pk??
> View attachment 4802735


Hey I bought a six pack of Black nitwitz over the holidays/ just after.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hey I bought a six pack of Black nitwitz over the holidays/ just after.


O ya forgot about the other reason I held off is I bought a pack of Wyeast Farms Kings Chalice from a legit insta vendor. I have to start popping and hold off on acquiring packs. At this point I'm going to have to let go/ stop running some clones to make more room. I have some decisions to make.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O ya forgot about the other reason I held off is I bought a pack of Wyeast Farms Kings Chalice from a legit insta vendor. I have to start popping and hold off on acquiring packs. At this point I'm going to have to let go/ stop running some clones to make more room. I have some decisions to make.


Lol. Plus all the other breeders from the other threads, they all build up. That's why I'm glad he gave these two black gushers.

If I can get two solid plants to start I'll be fine for now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 21, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol. Plus all the other breeders from the other threads, they all build up. That's why I'm glad he gave these two black gushers.
> 
> If I can get two solid plants to start I'll be fine for now.


Still thinking about grabbing one of those with the Black Gushers freebies was thinking either Marzhmallow or Black Orange. Sold my two other CC packs, definitely definitely need to make sure i have at least one in the vault. Just seen the Black NitWitz very tempting but for $250, seems a little steep, but i know there is some absolute heat to be found in those.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Still thinking about grabbing one of those with the Black Gushers freebies was thinking either Marzhmallow or Black Orange. Sold my two other CC packs, definitely definitely need to make sure i have at least one in the vault. Just seen the Black NitWitz very tempting but for $250, seems a little steep, but i know there is some absolute heat to be found in those.


Those where expensive. I only got those because of Christmas gifts given.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Still thinking about grabbing one of those with the Black Gushers freebies was thinking either Marzhmallow or Black Orange. Sold my two other CC packs, definitely definitely need to make sure i have at least one in the vault. Just seen the Black NitWitz very tempting but for $250, seems a little steep, but i know there is some absolute heat to be found in those.


$250 is steep but if you get absolute fire -100% worth. I know they guarantee a keeper pheno but $250 for 6 fem seed to high. $200-$250 is were I draw the line, I believe that no seed pack should cost over $200 or are worth over $200.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> $250 is steep but if you get absolute fire -100% worth. I know they guarantee a keeper pheno but $250 for 6 fem seed to high. $200-$250 is were I draw the line, I believe that no seed pack should cost over $200 or are worth over $200.


Except old rare packs. If I could find a true pack of Dutch passion's blueberry from 2001-2002 I'd pay a hefty price. As long as I feel they'd germinate I'd pay close to a grand. 

But new stuff, you're right about a $200 limit. Especially with so many people with access to the same breeding plants/stock.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Except old rare packs. If I could find a true pack of Dutch passion's blueberry from 2001-2002 I'd pay a hefty price. As long as I feel they'd germinate I'd pay close to a grand.
> 
> But new stuff, you're right about a $200 limit. Especially with so many people with access to the same breeding plants/stock.


Ya old rare stuff for sure....everyday cookie/gelato hybrids are a dime a dozen now, even the hybrids with the big names in the cross like apple fritter are going pretty cheap. Legit apple fritter cuts go for around $1k a clone. A pack with lumps ap fritter in the cross can be had for $100.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Except old rare packs. If I could find a true pack of Dutch passion's blueberry from 2001-2002 I'd pay a hefty price. As long as I feel they'd germinate I'd pay close to a grand.
> 
> But new stuff, you're right about a $200 limit. Especially with so many people with access to the same breeding plants/stock.


And ya that true its seems like everyone searches out a decent male(some don't even do that) and slam their male of whatever with the same stock of female clones these days-runtz, gelatos 33/41/45/49, lumps apple fritter, etc.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Except old rare packs. If I could find a true pack of Dutch passion's blueberry from 2001-2002 I'd pay a hefty price. As long as I feel they'd germinate I'd pay close to a grand.
> 
> But new stuff, you're right about a $200 limit. Especially with so many people with access to the same breeding plants/stock.


I remember eyeing the Dutch Passion's blueberry in 01-02 on heaven's
stairway online. Dutch Passion to me at the time had the pinnacle of dank. That what got me in to growing in the early days. Overgrow and heaven's stairway... wow so long ago now, I was a youngin'


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I remember eyeing the Dutch Passion's blueberry in 01-02 on heaven's
> stairway online. Dutch Passion to me at the time had the pinnacle of dank. That what got me in to growing in the early days. Overgrow and heaven's stairway... wow so long ago now, I was a youngin'


I ordered the seeds from kind seeds because they always had the front inside cover ad in high times. My friends thought I was gonna have feds kicking down the door cuz I ordered weed seeds but I said fuck it, gotta gamble.

After many years I read the Dj sold Dutch passion 200 blueberry beans and helped them chose a male. Then they parted ways, that was 2000-2001 so for a couple years DP had the same bb Dj was offering.

The good old days when we were outlaws, lol.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2021)

True, if a legit pack of Wi-Fi OG dropped, and i had the money i would easily drop a stack on that. $250 is pretty steep, might just go with the Black Orange then. Hopefully able to find the first orange strain that doesn’t taste like you’re smoking orange rinds, and it doesn’t give me a headache. He speaks very highly of the Oakland Orange, so might as well see what it’s all about, and he says it got more of a creamy orange taste. Plus the FAF will help with more creaminess/sweetness from the Gelato. 200 is around my limit, anything more than that might as well just buy a cut. Only reason i’m considering getting the BO, is because the Black Gushers freebies, and that’s pushing it. True that, speaking of Apple Fritter sitting on a pack of S1s from Clearwater Genetics, and was thinking about possibly snagging another if they’re available. Brrrn from One Plant found an amazing cut of the AF that looked better than the mom. Got some really good news, got a new job starting Monday, and it pays extremely better than my old job. Guess shit happens for a reason.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> True, if a legit pack of Wi-Fi OG dropped, and i had the money i would easily drop a stack on that. $250 is pretty steep, might just go with the Black Orange then. Hopefully able to find the first orange strain that doesn’t taste like you’re smoking orange rinds, and it doesn’t give me a headache. He speaks very highly of the Oakland Orange, so might as well see what it’s all about, and he says it got more of a creamy orange taste. Plus the FAF will help with more creaminess/sweetness from the Gelato. 200 is around my limit, anything more than that might as well just buy a cut. Only reason i’m considering getting the BO, is because the Black Gushers freebies, and that’s pushing it. True that, speaking of Apple Fritter sitting on a pack of S1s from Clearwater Genetics, and was thinking about possibly snagging another if they’re available. Brrrn from One Plant found an amazing cut of the AF that looked better than the mom. Got some really good news, got a new job starting Monday, and it pays extremely better than my old job. Guess shit happens for a reason.


Orange strains are either great or awful. Not much in between imo. Too many "orange" described strain turn out not good. More orange furniture cleaner or something.

But man the ones that have that orange candy flavor are so nice tasting. Some hit potency wise but some just got flavor.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Orange strains are either great or awful. Not much in between imo. Too many "orange" described strain turn out not good. More orange furniture cleaner or something.
> 
> But man the ones that have that orange candy flavor are so nice tasting. Some hit potency wise but some just got flavor.


Definitely agree with that assessment, sadly haven’t came across an orange strain that actually tastes like sweet oranges, and not smoking an orange rind. Tangie got real popular after i left California, so i never got to try it. Also sold my two packs of Tropicanna Cookies F2s, but did get the Tropicanna Cookies x Zelatti freebies from Rado. Hopefully i can find something nice out of those.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Orange strains are either great or awful. Not much in between imo. Too many "orange" described strain turn out not good. More orange furniture cleaner or something.
> 
> But man the ones that have that orange candy flavor are so nice tasting. Some hit potency wise but some just got flavor.


I always liked, lemon terps for citrus..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 23, 2021)

About to start these BLack Gushers...


----------



## rmzrmz (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## dr.panda (Feb 4, 2021)

Strawberriez


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Feb 14, 2021)

Someone knows the lineage of the Marsha ?


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 14, 2021)

Omfg Dr panda is killing it


----------



## Mganj (Feb 14, 2021)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Someone knows the lineage of the Marsha ?


I think it’s chem d x triangle kush


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Feb 14, 2021)

There is a few photo on ig, looks very purple for a chem d x tk cross ?


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 14, 2021)

Strawberriez about to be chopped.... 2 or so more day


----------



## Mganj (Feb 14, 2021)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> There is a few photo on ig, looks very purple for a chem d x tk cross ?


I looked more into it and it might be from cannarods fem line with the tkxchem91 but idk about the colors


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 15, 2021)

Some fresh Strawberries


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 15, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Strawberriez about to be chopped.... 2 or so more day
> View attachment 4826617View attachment 4826618


man them fades make me wanna go back to soil


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 15, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> man them fades make me wanna go back to soil


You can get those with coco as well. Just gotta step down feeding schedule in flower.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You can get those with coco as well. Just gotta step down feeding schedule in flower.


TBH i just think my pheno is green my Sherbcake x GMO from Derrick Purpled nice tho but not Black like his hope his Strawberries tastes & smells like mine because it's for sure fire !!


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You can get those with coco as well. Just gotta step down feeding schedule in flower.


Thanks for the advice tho boss !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Thanks for the advice tho boss !


Coco is weird though. My bodega bubblegum cut turned dark purple last run in coco but this recent run in soil stayed green?!

Damn plants.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 17, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Coco is weird though. My bodega bubblegum cut turned dark purple last run in coco but this recent run in soil stayed green?!
> 
> Damn plants.


Also everyone runs different setup's now a days lights , nutes, Temps indoor or outdoor and Over all grow style , Plants will express themselves differently . Plus where i'm from it's fucking cold outside right now so it's a pain in the ass ! 

Also word's of wisdom to all from someone who is old enough i don't feel old . If you grow weed in the back part of your walk in closet / attic in your parents house when you are a kid make sure your light socket in your room is not glowing bright orange got my ass whipped for that one!


----------



## Bowienator (Feb 24, 2021)

Has anyone had a pack from Crane City that says “The Zhit” on the front, and “Super Soaker” on the back? I’m pretty sure Super Soaker comes from a different line, not Zhit.

Theres been a lot of talk lately on insta about fake packs going around. I am trying to find out if this is a legit pack with a typo, or if it’s a typo because it’s a fake pack. Anyone know?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2021)

Bowienator said:


> Has anyone had a pack from Crane City that says “The Zhit” on the front, and “Super Soaker” on the back? I’m pretty sure Super Soaker comes from a different line, not Zhit.
> 
> Theres been a lot of talk lately on insta about fake packs going around. I am trying to find out if this is a legit pack with a typo, or if it’s a typo because it’s a fake pack. Anyone know?


Email crane city or ask them on IG. Best to go straight to the source.


----------



## Bowienator (Feb 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Email crane city or ask them on IG. Best to go straight to the source.


I’ve tried IG, no response. I‘ll try to find an email for them.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 25, 2021)

Bowienator said:


> I’ve tried IG, no response. I‘ll try to find an email for them.


where you get the pack from boss ?


----------



## Bowienator (Feb 25, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> where you get the pack from boss ?


A giveaway on Instagram.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 25, 2021)

Bowienator said:


> A giveaway on Instagram.


ok but from who a seedbank or some random IG persona ?


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 25, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> ok but from who a seedbank or some random IG persona ?


Also can you post pics ?


----------



## Bowienator (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 25, 2021)

Bowienator said:


> View attachment 4836526View attachment 4836526View attachment 4836527View attachment 4836527


That may of been one of the very first packs before he got the right packaging for them i know their are a few floating around just not sure who got them boss but i would try and ask them about it post it on IG with @cranecitycanabis that will get you an answer .


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 25, 2021)

Bowienator said:


> View attachment 4836526View attachment 4836526View attachment 4836527View attachment 4836527


These are legit. I got some from thinktank just like this.


----------



## Bowienator (Feb 25, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> These are legit. I got some from thinktank just like this.


Thanks! Phew.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 25, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> These are legit. I got some from thinktank just like this.


Thanks Boss i knew i wasn't crazy lol.


----------



## Balockaye (Mar 2, 2021)

My Black Sherblato. I think i stunted it a little from under watering but it bounced back strong. When i do a stem rub i get a minty and icyhot smell. It stretched about half it’s size. Probably going to defoliate a little tomorrow. Excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 3, 2021)

Onn that PCB cross like white on rice


----------



## Bowienator (Mar 3, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Thanks Boss i knew i wasn't crazy lol.


Also just got confirmation from Crane City themselves. Just started germing them!


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 4, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Onn that PCB cross like white on rice


I mean LPB Lemon Pine Biscotti yeah that is what i meant


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2021)

So I read some think marsha is a bubblegum/OG kush cross? What's the consensus, if any?


----------



## Silencio (Mar 6, 2021)

Black Marsha


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Black Marsha


Damn dude nice work


----------



## Bowienator (Mar 6, 2021)

The will be my first grow with Crane City- what is the ratio of keepers in a pack in everyone’s experience?


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 7, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Black Marsha


looking good boss !


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 7, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Black Marsha


Glad i still have 2 packs left


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 7, 2021)

Strawberriez


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Strawberriez
> View attachment 4847142View attachment 4847143


Your weed is a cannabis cheat code. Crazy quality man, seriously


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Your weed is a cannabis cheat code. Crazy quality man, seriously


Seriously


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Your weed is a cannabis cheat code. Crazy quality man, seriously


Hahaha, thanks man.


----------



## goMM (Mar 27, 2021)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> Someone knows the lineage of the Marsha ?


TK x Chem91 x Jet Fuel Gelato


----------



## Silencio (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Railage (Mar 28, 2021)

Silencio said:


>


Beautiful, I snagged a pack on Neptune’s auction site my payment has been delivered so I’m just waiting to hear back from them hopefully that works out.

Also snagged a pack of Black Scotti.


----------



## bcr500 (Mar 28, 2021)

Silencio said:


>


What’s your thoughts on this strain? Terps? Potency? I have a pack also but not sure I want to pop them yet.


----------



## Railage (Apr 8, 2021)

There’s a Black NitwITZ on Oregon Elite rn, if I hadn’t of just bought the Zhitz Fire from them I’d be on it.

2 of them actually......

I don’t need it


----------



## Silencio (Apr 9, 2021)

bcr500 said:


> What’s your thoughts on this strain? Terps? Potency? I have a pack also but not sure I want to pop them yet.


Both phenos I got so far were very impressive. Terps are hard to describe, kind of a sweet creme brulee burnt gas. Pretty potent, not for daytime. Very heavy dense nugs. I will definiately be popping more of these and some other FAF crosses. I've got a Gas As Fuck going right now.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Apr 9, 2021)

Supanova somewhere near week 8


----------



## Railage (Apr 9, 2021)

Railage said:


> There’s a Black NitwITZ on Oregon Elite rn, if I hadn’t of just bought the Zhitz Fire from them I’d be on it.
> 
> 2 of them actually......
> 
> I don’t need it


I did actually end up getting the Black NitwITZ, it didn’t work out for the Zhitz Fire so I swapped it and paid the difference..

I actually wanted Fire Zhit anyway and got the wrong one lolol. I think, whichever one leaned more zkittlez is the one I wanted.


----------



## Railage (Apr 9, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Both phenos I got so far were very impressive. Terps are hard to describe, kind of a sweet creme brulee burnt gas. Pretty potent, not for daytime. Very heavy dense nugs. I will definiately be popping more of these and some other FAF crosses. I've got a Gas As Fuck going right now.


did you just run the one pack of the black marsh?


----------



## Silencio (Apr 9, 2021)

Railage said:


> did you just run the one pack of the black marsh?


Just 2 beans. Still have 5 seeds


----------



## Railage (Apr 9, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Just 2 beans. Still have 5 seeds


Hell yeah


----------



## chowmein (Apr 10, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I just got a pack of Fire Zhit FAF x The Zhit my last seed purchase for a loving time. I have so many I'll never pop them all!


what's up with this breeder first I hear of him


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2021)

Knew I should have snagged a pack of crane city...oes just magically upped their prices $100, from $200> $300.. what is with some of the fucking banks


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 14, 2021)

chowmein said:


> what's up with this breeder first I hear of him


Doh !


----------



## Balockaye (Apr 14, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Knew I should have snagged a pack of crane city...oes just magically upped their prices $100, from $200> $300.. what is with some of the fucking banks


I feel the same. I wish i would have bought one or two more when they were $150. Neptune raised their prices to $350. Makes me think the next time they do a drop it’s going to be these new high prices.


----------



## Balockaye (Apr 14, 2021)

My black sherblato. 57 days. It looks amazing to me. It is smelling like grape pixy sticks or grape kool-aid. I love the smell of it and can’t wait to try it.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Apr 14, 2021)

Balockaye said:


> My black sherblato. 57 days. It looks amazing to me. It is smelling like grape pixy sticks or grape kool-aid. I love the smell of it and can’t wait to try it.
> 
> View attachment 4878923
> View attachment 4878924
> ...


How many phenos you have? Looks good mine are only 10 days out the soil got 4 phenos potentially how long you veg before flower?


----------



## Balockaye (Apr 14, 2021)

Jdubb203 said:


> How many phenos you have? Looks good mine are only 10 days out the soil got 4 phenos potentially how long you veg before flower?


just one. I wanted to save the rest for when i can hunt and keep clones. I only have a 2x2 tent and i did 3 different seeds. I vegged for about 10 weeks. That wasn’t the plan but i think i stunted it once or twice from underwatering or something else possibly(still learning) and the other two plants were outgrowing it. It stretched about half it’s size or a little more. When i do a stem rub i get an icyhot smell but the buds smell like grape candy. That’s awesome that you have 4 going! I am excited to see what you get from yours.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 15, 2021)

Platinum Seed Bank has Crane City listed at $1000 for a 6-pack of regs. The strains look fire, but, wow.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Apr 15, 2021)

I think they are going to stop making seeds for awhile, or have someone else make them for them. They made a post on IG a few days ago that didn't have a lot of details but it sounds like the prices shot up right around that time. This is an excerpt from that post:


"But we’re slowly getting run down and tired. We have too much going with other project and our legal facility.
.
Talking with my fam and thinking Mentz and our I.X Aka Island Xpress line we’re working might be the last on a personal level.
.
Talking with one of my good bros out in the fields to possibly help take the load off of us in the future."


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 15, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Platinum Seed Bank has Crane City listed at $1000 for a 6-pack of regs. The strains look fire, but, wow.


This is getting out of control now.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Damn. I always wanted to run a pack of their gear, but doesn’t look like I’ll be finding a pack for $150ish again. Ha.


----------



## Railage (Apr 15, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Damn. I always wanted to run a pack of their gear, but doesn’t look like I’ll be finding a pack for $150ish again. Ha.


I picked up the Black Scotti from an auction for $140, keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> I picked up the Black Scotti from an auction for $140, keep your eyes peeled


Thanks! I don’t have any social media or anything, but I’ll definitely search the spots I can think of. That definitely gives me hope I can snag a pack. Ha.


----------



## Railage (Apr 15, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Thanks! I don’t have any social media or anything, but I’ll definitely search the spots I can think of. That definitely gives me hope I can snag a pack. Ha.


I did get that one on IG, but I always look over Neptune’s auction site, they’re not that cheap but has Black Marsh and Fire Zhit, some stuff that’s not available anymore.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> I picked up the Black Scotti from an auction for $140, keep your eyes peeled


Hey man, I’ve seen you running tons of stuff on here and figured you’d be good to ask. Eyeballing Blue Power bx2, The Menthol x Grape Gasoline, and Marshmallow OG x Grape Gasoline. Curious which you’d snag if only grabbing two?


----------



## Railage (Apr 15, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Hey man, I’ve seen you running tons of stuff on here and figured you’d be good to ask. Eyeballing Blue Power bx2, The Menthol x Grape Gasoline, and Marshmallow OG x Grape Gasoline. Curious which you’d snag if only grabbing two?


I wouldn’t know for sure, I’ve only finished 1 Sin Mint Cookies (Blue Power cross, I have the rest of my two packs about to go into flower) and I like it, it’s pretty good but not mind blowing. It’s got more of a funk thing going on with it and I think the blue power leaners might be berry?(correct me if im wrong)

And I’ll be running my first Menthol cross (Later Days) and my first Grape Gasoline (Violet Fog) so I wouldn’t know about them for sure either.

A dude on Instagram dmed and said he didn’t have any of his Stay Puft germ and the dude can grow.

Anyway I bet the Blue Power BX2 would be a fun one.


----------



## Railage (Apr 16, 2021)

I went to count some seeds.

The Black Marshmallow had 7 in it but 1 is cracked open a little bit.

And the Black NitwITZ I got from Oregon Elite was not heat sealed shut. It also had 7.

I didn’t open the Black Scotti


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 16, 2021)

Zainbow for $200usd , i bought them in october 2020 at ThinkThank, + give me free 1 seed RezinRainbow what test now,
alot of force and smell

Some days ago, same strain
Neptune $250 in the morning, hours later sold out and reestock again but for $350 , in platinum others for $1000

the seed game is on fire!


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 17, 2021)

The Seed Source has some packs for 200. I've never bought from them or Platinum, who I think has mislabeled those $1000 packs as regs.


----------



## RancidDude (Apr 21, 2021)

I have 2 gaf freebies I need to pop sold my pack to a gromie


----------



## CaliWorthington (Apr 21, 2021)

Got a pack of Black Marshmallow on Seed Auctions for 210.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (Apr 21, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I have 2 gaf freebies I need to pop sold my pack to a gromie


Have you opened the GAF freebies yet? Mine came with 5 or so.


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

Black sherblato


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

Strawberriez


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

Black Scotti


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2021)

Zainbow 7


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Apr 29, 2021)

Are those seeds heavy yielders?


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Apr 29, 2021)

Are those seeds heavy yielders?


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Apr 29, 2021)

Are those seeds heavy yielders?


----------



## dr.panda (May 7, 2021)

Strawberriez


----------



## dr.panda (May 24, 2021)

Strawberriez still looking sexy after another run


----------



## Railage (May 24, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Strawberriez still looking sexy after another run
> 
> View attachment 4908264


Hows she taste?

Looks delicious, hope my Black Marsh/Black NitwITZ turn out as nice


----------



## dr.panda (May 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> Hows she taste?
> 
> Looks delicious, hope my Black Marsh/Black NitwITZ turn out as nice


Shes a stawberry yogurt profile up front with some heavy gas on the back


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Shes a stawberry yogurt profile up front with some heavy gas on the back


Nice dude can't wait to run my stawberriez cut. Crane city just keeps on impressing me everytime.


----------



## duckz cutz (Jun 5, 2021)

glitterati- nitwitz x the zhit 
yield 
Potency 
Bag appeal 
Terps


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 5, 2021)

duckz cutz said:


> glitterati- nitwitz x the zhit
> yield
> Potency
> Bag appeal
> Terps


Do you have harvest shot. Plant shots ?

That is .5 a gram ..


----------



## duckz cutz (Jun 5, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you have harvest shot. Plant shots ?
> 
> That is .5 a gram ..


 I don’t but I will next run


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 5, 2021)

duckz cutz said:


> I don’t but I will next run


Okay.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 24, 2021)

This was day 13, I'll have more pics as she progresses. This is the GoMM cut / AKA Rosesareredsoisblood on IG


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
How do u compare crane city to seed junky?


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 27, 2021)

Crane is better then seed junky imo. I could be biased

Itz x mentz
Faf x mentz
Sour d x mentz 
Lpb x mentz


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 27, 2021)

seed junky is known as herm junkie, for one thing


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Jun 27, 2021)

What do u think about wyeast and exotic genetix?
How u compare them to cranecity?


----------



## Railage (Jun 27, 2021)

Crazyolo2 said:


> What do u think about wyeast and exotic genetix?
> How u compare them to cranecity?


You’ve been asking if this and that are heavy yielders, or how these two breeders compare to each other for like 3 months.

You haven’t contributed anything to this forum, stop being a puss just fucking do it like Nike.

You’re gonna have to form your own conclusion on what you want to buy, did you go through the threads and check out what everyone had to say about these breeders?

Everyone is gonna say something different, I love my Seed Junky gear.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 27, 2021)

Crazyolo2 said:


> What do u think about wyeast and exotic genetix?
> How u compare them to cranecity?


jajaja , compare is nothing, the same in 3 post of you
cmon bro,
grow something and share you personal view


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 27, 2021)

Railage said:


> You’ve been asking if this and that are heavy yielders, or how these two breeders compare to each other for like 3 months.
> 
> You haven’t contributed anything to this forum, stop being a puss just fucking do it like Nike.
> 
> ...


Exactly - everyone's going to have their own opinion, he needs to just get the genetics that interest him most and be done with it!
I have 3 packs of ICC x Km11 from SJ but that's it for me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

Did anyone snag from the new drop yesterday?


----------



## Railage (Jul 8, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Did anyone snag from the new drop yesterday?


I didn’t, I’m broke. Hopefully I can finish out my Black Marsh and Black NitwITZ hunt before the Mentz line drop. If I like them I’ll def pick up some more from them.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 8, 2021)

they flew fast, don't reach
I have in vegetative Rezin Rainbow alot of force ,some gelato odor but much more funky gas sweet exotic fire


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

Railage said:


> I didn’t, I’m broke. Hopefully I can finish out my Black Marsh and Black NitwITZ hunt before the Mentz line drop. If I like them I’ll def pick up some more from them.


When is the mentz line drop? Their packs are way too pricey now, I know guaranteed dank but 6 seeds for $250. I remember when they where just over a $100 a pack.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> When is the mentz line drop? Their packs are way too pricey now, I know guaranteed dank but 6 seeds for $250. I remember when they where just over a $100 a pack.


Not sure about the mentz but the Babista drop with Pheno addicts is August 28


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 19, 2021)

Anyone Grew out ZR3 or hybrids from the Wyeast/Crane City Collab?


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Is 400 for a pack of fire shit worth it looks amazing and sounds fire just don’t no if that’s overpriced or sounds right I’m just getting into crane city


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 20, 2021)

Dougoxen420 said:


> *Is 400 for a pack of fire shit worth it* looks amazing and sounds fire just don’t no if that’s overpriced or sounds right I’m just getting into crane city


thats a question you gotta ask yourself 

for me personally $150 is the most im willing to pay for a single pack but everyone is different

I wouldn’t recommend spending $400 on a pack unless you’re making money off the bud

you can find fire for alot cheaper though

if you wanna try some Crane gear for cheap then check out Strayfox.He has a few Black Marshmallow and Black Scotti fem crosses for less than $100


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> thats a question you gotta ask yourself
> 
> for me personally $150 is the most im willing to pay for a single pack but everyone is different
> 
> ...


Thanks I’ll have to check it out I just recently heard about crane n his gear looks so fire I just know his packs are hard to find especially at a good price I seen on a seed bank one pack for 900 bucks and that’s insane to me I’ve heard amazing things about the black scotti and marshmellow and would love to try them


----------



## GringoStar (Aug 20, 2021)

Dougoxen420 said:


> Thanks I’ll have to check it out I just recently heard about crane n his gear looks so fire I just know his packs are hard to find especially at a good price I seen on a seed bank one pack for 900 bucks and that’s insane to me I’ve heard amazing things about the black scotti and marshmellow and would love to try them


Horror seeds has some stock of Black Orange, Glitterai, Marzhmallow, and Nillaz x The Zhit if you're interested


----------



## Farmasean (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey all i have 2 super soakers and s few koolwhip 2 weeks from chopping. Super soakers look awesome n smell juicy dank with a very sweet odor. First photo super soaker
Then kw 
I’ll update when they done. Grown in ff ocean soil n used ff dirty dozen


----------



## Citostl (Aug 24, 2021)

Dude


Railage said:


> You’ve been asking if this and that are heavy yielders, or how these two breeders compare to each other for like 3 months.
> 
> You haven’t contributed anything to this forum, stop being a puss just fucking do it like Nike.
> 
> ...


 dude it’s a great idea to do your research and that includes checking real peoples results and experience with any genetics and take the into consideration eventually it narrows down then that’s when you’ll pull the trigger don’t be a Dick bro even tho your not all wrong


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> I didn’t, I’m broke. Hopefully I can finish out my Black Marsh and Black NitwITZ hunt before the Mentz line drop. If I like them I’ll def pick up some more from them.


How did this run turn out for you? It's been about two months?


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 25, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Crane is better then seed junky imo. I could be biased
> 
> Itz x mentz
> Faf x mentz
> ...


Wait how did you get those someone knows people in high places !


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 25, 2021)

Damn are u one of the lucky testers I just got s pack of fire shit and black marshmallow can’t wait to pop


----------



## dr.panda (Aug 25, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Wait how did you get those someone knows people in high places !


You could say crane and I are on good terms


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 25, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> You could say crane and I are on good terms


I hate you right now !


----------



## Railage (Aug 25, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How did this run turn out for you? It's been about two months?


They’re about day 30 in flower, both the Black NitwITZ and the Black Marshmello, sweet Candy esque smells coming from them. I killed one Black NitwITZ do to a herm.


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 25, 2021)

Railage said:


> They’re about day 30 in flower, both the Black NitwITZ and the Black Marshmello, sweet Candy esque smells coming from them. I killed one Black NitwITZ do to a herm.


I definitely wanna see the black marshmallow I just got a pack of those and can’t wait to pop them


----------



## Railage (Aug 25, 2021)

Dougoxen420 said:


> I definitely wanna see the black marshmallow I just got a pack of those and can’t wait to pop them


I’ll take pics in like 20 days or so they’re just a lil boring right now.


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 26, 2021)

Railage said:


> I’ll take pics in like 20 days or so they’re just a lil boring right now.


Thanks man


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 26, 2021)

Railage said:


> They’re about day 30 in flower, both the Black NitwITZ and the Black Marshmello, sweet Candy esque smells coming from them. I killed one Black NitwITZ do to a herm.


The Black NitwiTz was one of his more expensive packs at the time sold, and I have that. I want too see how those go..


----------



## Silencio (Aug 26, 2021)

Dougoxen420 said:


> I definitely wanna see the black marshmallow I just got a pack of those and can’t wait to pop them


Another run of my black marsha cut. Super dense and greasy.



http://imgur.com/xQC57X9


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Black NitwiTz was one of his more expensive packs at the time sold, and I have that. I want too see how those go..


Yea those looked fire I haven’t seen a pack available now tho I want to get the glitterati


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Another run of my black marsha cut. Super dense and greasy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xQC57X9


Thanks it looks so fire ! I bet it taste amazing


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 27, 2021)

My order of Nillaz x The Shit came in from Horror. Plus a freebie seed with no info. I hit up horror with no reply yet. Do anyone know what it is?


----------



## Silencio (Aug 27, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> My order of Nillaz x The Shit came in from Horror. Plus a freebie seed with no info. I hit up horror with no reply yet. Do anyone know what it is?


 Wild Cherriez!


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 27, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> My order of Nillaz x The Shit came in from Horror. Plus a freebie seed with no info. I hit up horror with no reply yet. Do anyone know what it is?


Hey bud, the bonus seed should be wild zhit (wild cherriez x the zhit).


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 28, 2021)

ApacheBone said:


> My order of Nillaz x The Shit came in from Horror. Plus a freebie seed with no info. I hit up horror with no reply yet. Do anyone know what it is?


Grow that Mofo out the Strawberries i got from them is the only cut that won't leave in house ever !


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Another run of my black marsha cut. Super dense and greasy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xQC57X9


Outstanding


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 28, 2021)

What’s up guys if anyone’s looking for older crane packs alil pricey but they have them on Neptune seed bank u just gotta go in the search n type in last chance they have marshmallow, black marshmallow, shits fire , super soaker, black scotti , and resin rainbow


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 28, 2021)

thinkthank have some cranecity for 
200 nillazXthezhit 
250 glitterati


----------



## Dougoxen420 (Aug 29, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> thinkthank have some cranecity for
> 200 nillazXthezhit
> 250 glitterati


I want that glitterati fo sho


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 29, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> thinkthank have some cranecity for
> 200 nillazXthezhit
> 250 glitterati


Never felt more poor in my life lol


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 29, 2021)

coming soon...


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 29, 2021)

Dougoxen420 said:


> They all look fire


Where can u see them?


----------



## bcr500 (Aug 29, 2021)

Couple phenos of black marshmallow. Flipped to 12/12 July 21st. Had a few problems but they still chugging along.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Oct 21, 2021)

Black Marshmallow #1. Big buds, dense, flavor is sugary sweetness.


----------



## Farmasean (Oct 22, 2021)

Ran some super soaker and KoolWhip last round , puffin it right now on vacation in mountains outside idaho springs. I got a couple different types of ss out of 6 beans fem. they all have dank terps and are awesome. Life is good  Koolwhip is awesome as well , lit farms


----------



## Zilman (Oct 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> When is the mentz line drop? Their packs are way too pricey now, I know guaranteed dank but 6 seeds for $250. I remember when they where just over a $100 a pack.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 11, 2021)

Pine mentz unreleased


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2021)

Nothing is more confusing then crane city strain names...crane is all fire none the less


----------



## Silencio (Nov 14, 2021)

Does anyone have CCC's email? It was on their insta before it got deleted


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 14, 2021)

Silencio said:


> Does anyone have CCC's email? It was on their insta before it got deleted


If ya get it, please pass it on to me.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 19, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> If ya get it, please pass it on to me.


They don't answer DM's or Emails boss .


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 19, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> They don't answer DM's or Emails boss .


How do you place an order?


----------



## Zilman (Nov 19, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> How do you place an order?


In instagram Thinktank_Seedbank selling Crane city


----------



## Snayberry (Nov 27, 2021)

ITZ MENTZ or Face Meltz? Which one do you think is more fire?


----------



## Zilman (Nov 28, 2021)

Snayberry said:


> ITZ MENTZ or Face Meltz? Which one do you think is more fire?








Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC







www.cwidesignandconsulting.com


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 28, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf CW?


----------



## Zilman (Nov 28, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Wtf CW?


The same weed is only six times cheaper.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 28, 2021)

Zilman said:


> The same weed is only six times cheaper.


It's not the same because you aren't using their cuts. Why tf are you spamming every page will definitely not get you sales. I like your work don't become like everyone else. No other breeder is on here spamming their links. Is gromer spamming a link to thr thug thread hell no. You should take pride that theirs a huge clearwater thread created by an independent individual growing your gear. We do that here these are forums for discussion not spamming your link dude.....next we will have glo on here spamming his link. This is a perfect example of how people can get too big and shoot their selves in the foot.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 28, 2021)

Crane City Gas as Fuck #1 being photobombed by Last Puta aka Puta Breath. Hard to get a scent on these girls because the putas are probably some of the most loud that I posses. Up close kinda rubbery I would say and tennis balls on #2. Still very early. The putas will be coming down soon and the gaf should be around 4 weeks by then. They won't get prime lighting until the putas come down. Still watching these girls to see what's up. Will update in 2 weeks.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 28, 2021)

Zilman said:


> Home | CWI Design and Consulting LLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are all F1 ?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 28, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Those are all F1 ?


Not true F1’s. Almost no strains are true F1’s. It’s elite poly-hybrid clone x elite poly-hybrid clone


----------



## Zilman (Nov 28, 2021)

@RancidDude

It's all weed, it's stupid to convince yourself that it is somehow different.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 29, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> It's not the same because you aren't using their cuts. Why tf are you spamming every page will definitely not get you sales. I like your work don't become like everyone else. No other breeder is on here spamming their links. Is gromer spamming a link to thr thug thread hell no. You should take pride that theirs a huge clearwater thread created by an independent individual growing your gear. We do that here these are forums for discussion not spamming your link dude.....next we will have glo on here spamming his link. This is a perfect example of how people can get too big and shoot their selves in the foot.


Guy i hope not i don't want to be the reason GLO has to go for another 30 day evaluation at Pembroke state hospital !


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 29, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Guy i hope not i don't want to be the reason GLO has to go for another 30 day evaluation at Pembroke state hospital !


Seriously though we all know


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 29, 2021)

Zilman said:


> @RancidDude
> View attachment 5037258
> It's all weed, it's stupid to convince yourself that it is somehow different.


So if Crane City came out with your Blue Razz in their packs you say he had your cut i don't understand what your implying as if you speaking to a fucking idiot ?


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 29, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> So if Crane City came out with your Blue Razz in their packs you say he had your cut i don't understand what your implying as if you speaking to a fucking idiot ?


He would shit a brick. If all weed was the same then you wouldn't see all these failed farms. He better be emailing glo sucking up to get some of those rehab funds back


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 29, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> He would shit a brick. If all weed was the same then you wouldn't see all these failed farms. He better be emailing glo sucking up to get some of those rehab funds back


I'm not going their with it honestly feel GLO might be a little Coo for coco puffs i don't wish harm to anyone i'll be the first person to say CW has fire my little bro found some fire in the Apple Tartz soo that's not the issue.

The issue i have is when you or anyone say weed or hunted cuts are all the same it's just weed it can't be any different then mine this is soo untrue that i shouldn't have to point it out to a breeder which i know in this case i don't .

So i take that as your all are flipping Sheep and i can tell you the sky is green and you will believe me because hey i'm a legit breeder.
Take that Matty Riot shit somewhere else .


----------



## Zilman (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm not connected to Clear Water at all, I'm 6,000 miles away from you. 
In our country, drug dealers are beaten up and goods are taken away. 
Here, people are against the legalization of weed because they believe that weed is a means of controlling the poor, since stoners are peaceful, ready to put up with a lousy life as long as they have a smoke and do not cause problems to the state. 
And it's really funny to me to see how you devote your lives to drugs, is it really so difficult in your country to get an education and do something worthwhile in life, other than running around with a watering can around a pot and saying that your weed smells tastier than your neighbor's?


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 29, 2021)

Zilman said:


> I'm not connected to Clear Water at all, I'm 6,000 miles away from you.
> In our country, drug dealers are beaten up and goods are taken away.
> Here, people are against the legalization of weed because they believe that weed is a means of controlling the poor, since stoners are peaceful, ready to put up with a lousy life as long as they have a smoke and do not cause problems to the state.
> And it's really funny to me to see how you devote your lives to drugs, is it really so difficult in your country to get an education and do something worthwhile in life, other than running around with a watering can around a pot and saying that your weed smells tastier than your neighbor's?


It's really not that serious to me but your either paid by cw, or clearwater. I was born at night but not last night. Thanks for trashing the cw thread with bullshit links. Beating people up and taking their drugs away sounds like the good ol US of A.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 29, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I'm not going their with it honestly feel GLO might be a little Coo for coco puffs i don't wish harm to anyone i'll be the first person to say CW has fire my little bro found some fire in the Apple Tartz soo that's not the issue.
> 
> The issue i have is when you or anyone say weed or hunted cuts are all the same it's just weed it can't be any different then mine this is soo untrue that i shouldn't have to point it out to a breeder which i know in this case i don't .
> 
> ...





BigSco508 said:


> I'm not going their with it honestly feel GLO might be a little Coo for coco puffs i don't wish harm to anyone i'll be the first person to say CW has fire my little bro found some fire in the Apple Tartz soo that's not the issue.
> 
> The issue i have is when you or anyone say weed or hunted cuts are all the same it's just weed it can't be any different then mine this is soo untrue that i shouldn't have to point it out to a breeder which i know in this case i don't .
> 
> ...


Kinda like Logic. I always knew he would resurface I wonder could it be.......


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 29, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> It's not the same because you aren't using their cuts. Why tf are you spamming every page will definitely not get you sales. I like your work don't become like everyone else. No other breeder is on here spamming their links. Is gromer spamming a link to thr thug thread hell no. You should take pride that theirs a huge clearwater thread created by an independent individual growing your gear. We do that here these are forums for discussion not spamming your link dude.....next we will have glo on here spamming his link. This is a perfect example of how people can get too big and shoot their selves in the foot.


I don't think @Zilman is a breeder. More like a bigginer as you see him asking basic questions about various breeders throughout his journey on roll it up. Stuff people could get just by reading the forums thread. Spoon feed is his style.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 29, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I don't think @Zilman is a breeder. More like a bigginer as you see him asking basic questions about various breeders throughout his journey on roll it up. Stuff people could get just by reading the forums thread. Spoon feed is his style.


Thanks @Lightgreen2k i found it strange he wasn't pn his CW account anyways my bad i wasted everyone time. 

@Zilman also do you all do math wrong in what ever the fuck country your in because those CCG at most are 150 to 250 usd and the CWG are 80-120 usd even if we do say 250 divided by 6 = 42 usd a pack bud.


----------



## dr.panda (Nov 29, 2021)

Back to cranecitycannabis please, take clearwater somewhere else. 

Pine mentz


----------



## Snayberry (Nov 29, 2021)

I think I'm going to buy the two new Crane packs for $200 each with the cyber black friday discount.


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> Exactly - everyone's going to have their own opinion, he needs to just get the genetics that interest him most and be done with it!
> I have 3 packs of ICC x Km11 from SJ but that's it for me.


Have you run those ICC x KM 11 packs yet? As good as they sound?


----------



## bcr500 (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone know where some strawberriez beans or cut is at?


----------



## DrHill (Dec 10, 2021)

Is Pink Zhit (pink kush x the zhit) clone only? Or is there somewhere to buy seeds?? Can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 10, 2021)

bcr500 said:


> Anyone know where some strawberriez beans or cut is at?


Strawberries was a single seed handed out with a drop for the one seed challenge idk if any ones selling either seeds or cuts i know i won't let mine out.


----------



## bcr500 (Dec 10, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Strawberries was a single seed handed out with a drop for the one seed challenge idk if any ones selling either seeds or cuts i know i won't let mine out.


Yea i had one seed but it didn’t germ. I was very disappointed and have been on the hunt for another seed or cut every since. May have to get the strawberry mentz when it drops.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Strawberries was a single seed handed out with a drop for the one seed challenge idk if any ones selling either seeds or cuts i know i won't let mine out.


I mean how much more value do you think you will get on say 10 pounds of that vs 10 pounds of black gushers (another bonus seeds, various any of there releases) 

I shared my Black Gusher's with a friend, there just seeds.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 10, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I mean how much more value do you think you will get on say 10 pounds of that vs 10 pounds of black gushers (another bonus seeds, various any of there releases)
> 
> I shared my Black Gusher's with a friend, there just seeds.


idk i don't have Black Gushers so i couldn't tell you bud .


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 14, 2021)

Gas as Fuck by Crane City Cannabis


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 18, 2021)

REZIN RAINBOW 
(LiveResinOG x The Zhit)
preparing for outdoor, summer time here
has an excellent stem odor, similar to jetfuelgelato
good strength but I don't like for indoor structure , it stretches too much, I will try to pollinate to make hybrid and save like seed form, but I will not keep it much the cut


----------



## CRTFD (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## CRTFD (Dec 27, 2021)

CRTFD said:


> View attachment 5055127


Hey folks what’s the real lineage of FAF I can’t find clear info anywhere


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 28, 2021)

CRTFD said:


> Hey folks what’s the real lineage of FAF I can’t find clear info anywhere


It's Acai Gelato x to i forget but Sherbinski called the Acai cut " Fake as Fuck" so its a word play on that.


----------



## dr.panda (Dec 28, 2021)

Pine mentz just one of 3


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Dec 29, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> REZIN RAINBOW
> (LiveResinOG x The Zhit)
> preparing for outdoor, summer time here
> has an excellent stem odor, similar to jetfuelgelato
> ...


How many of the Rezin Rainbow did you hunt through? Seeds popped for clarification


----------



## Kittiebud (Dec 30, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Strawberries was a single seed handed out with a drop for the one seed challenge idk if any ones selling either seeds or cuts i know i won't let mine out.


Always found this mentality alittle disheartening. And not just you specifically but everyone who does this. Idk about you or anyone else but I enjoy smoking and sharing with others. If you have something good,unique or what have you why not share? Sure there's financial reasons. But majority of people don't care if it's this or that, just that it's high quality. Any cannabis grown well, will still fetch top shelf prices regardless of the market you're in..So for breeders who don't give their ' breeder cuts ' or random people who find cool shit and hoard, imo it's just a poor attempt to feel superior to others or a cool kid for having something exclusive. Which is kind of a shitty character trait to have ‍


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 30, 2021)

Kittiebud said:


> Always found this mentality alittle disheartening. And not just you specifically but everyone who does this. Idk about you or anyone else but I enjoy smoking and sharing with others. If you have something good,unique or what have you why not share? Sure there's financial reasons. But majority of people don't care if it's this or that, just that it's high quality. Any cannabis grown well, will still fetch top shelf prices regardless of the market you're in..So for breeders who don't give their ' breeder cuts ' or random people who find cool shit and hoard, imo it's just a poor attempt to feel superior to others or a cool kid for having something exclusive. Which is kind of a shitty character trait to have ‍


The sense of entitlement is strong these days.


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 30, 2021)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> How many of the Rezin Rainbow did you hunt through? Seeds popped for clarification


I did not make a selection, it was only 1 freebie,
now I hope to germinate zainbow


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 9, 2022)

Gas as fuck 2 different phenos revegging both after I take the tops.


----------



## whoislaces (Jan 14, 2022)

hey guys, does anybody know what happened to the Crane City IG page?
does he got a new IG account?
is he still breeding and offering (new?) strains as seeds to buy online? and if so, where?

would appreciate any info!


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 14, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> hey guys, does anybody know what happened to the Crane City IG page?
> does he got a new IG account?
> is he still breeding and offering (new?) strains as seeds to buy online? and if so, where?
> 
> would appreciate any info!


His Instagram got locked up I think. He’s still releasing beans though. A few banks have them. You can shoot Pheno Addicts a message on IG for Crane and get an answer I’m guessing.


----------



## whoislaces (Jan 15, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> His Instagram got locked up I think. He’s still releasing beans though. A few banks have them. You can shoot Pheno Addicts a message on IG for Crane and get an answer I’m guessing.


alright got it, thanks for the reply!


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 19, 2022)

Pine mentz


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 20, 2022)

I find the Pine mentz is the most attractive of the new releases, the structure looks great, what about the smells/flavors and someone know what is
Lemon Pinecone Biscotti??


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 20, 2022)

Rezin Rainbow
dont stop to stretch , very tall ,2meters approx.


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 24, 2022)

Gas as Fuck two phenos from freebie seeds! Revegging pheno 1 as we speak straight gas terps I shit you not. loving this one. Let's hope she passes the smoke test in a month. 


Pheno 2 flowered a week behind her sister.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> Gas as Fuck two phenos from freebie seeds! Revegging pheno 1 as we speak straight gas terps I shit you not. loving this one. Let's hope she passes the smoke test in a month.
> View attachment 5073710
> 
> Pheno 2 flowered a week behind her sister.
> View attachment 5073711


Nice job bud.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2022)

dr.panda said:


> Pine mentz
> View attachment 5070242View attachment 5070243


Panda got the exclusives i see how your doing it !


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 5, 2022)

REZIN RAINBOW,indoor,
hard rock buds, the terps are very good
alot runtz influence odor
but more juicy fresh rainbow terp pinneaple,mango,papaya
with some soft fuel background
the only thing dont like is stretches x2


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 6, 2022)

Rezin Rainbow 
Outdoor,last weeks for harvest ,
the autumn rain is near...


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 17, 2022)

REZIN RAINBOW
Indoor





hard rock buds,
the odor terp finish is like runtz with juicy/alcohol/fermented gas soda fresh rainbow spectrum apple, pinneaple, melon, papaya mix
amazing,
i'll cut soon...


----------



## Pepperbeast (Mar 18, 2022)

Check out @dabfather.farms his upcoming drop has a ton of crane x crane fem crosses and all his gear is 60/pack retail!


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 21, 2022)

REZIN RAINBOW
Indoor cutting day


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 21, 2022)

REZIN RAINBOW
outdoor,
there are a couple of weeks left to harvest
feed almost pure water


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 24, 2022)

Just an update I revegged both gas as fuck phenos #1 might just be the terpiest plant I ever smoked. Gonna run both again #2 had more kick maybe if I take 1 a little longer she will have that same kick. If so look out! Will post some pics up soon.


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 6, 2022)

REZIN RAINBOW
Outdoor, cutting day









I do not keep a clone but I pollinate it, I have seeds,
So this year I hope to make a selection,
I like the growth ,the flowering is fast,
the flower and plant structure is more OG style, good resistance, eats a lot, medium/HIGH production,

I'm smoking the indoor flower and it's very strong and long lasting,hybrid more cerebral than physical
the odor is mix rainbow fruit,
the flavor is Gas/Soda/Sour type with a somewhat pineapple/papaya/runtz background but soft,
it's not sweet weed, different

first experience with Cranecity and in general I liked it,
I think it has its style and difference from the others seedbank,i have zainbow in vegetative now,

good smokes!!!


----------



## krazysmoke (Apr 7, 2022)

this is my zainbow, 6 weeks into flower, heavy pine smell
View attachment 5114986View attachment 5114986View attachment 5114986


----------



## rmzrmz (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 5133851


Nice dude you grab those? How much


----------



## rmzrmz (May 15, 2022)

new packing cranecity

arrived a few days ago,value $250,
I bought it with a discount $170,

April is a good month to buy seeds,
cranecity could include even 1 freebie in all pack, this and the black mentz do not include anything,
itzmentz and face meltz include 2

anyway the cranecity quality worth it,
smokin' Rezin Rainbow now,the best of my outdoorseason with runtz the difference that rezin rainbow yields high, RR is complete plant smell/flavor in mouth ,potency/high yields

pure pinneaple/fruit juice/fermented/alcohol some candy/gas background ,
OG side,strong motivated ,all day smoke!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 15, 2022)

Kittiebud said:


> Always found this mentality alittle disheartening. And not just you specifically but everyone who does this. Idk about you or anyone else but I enjoy smoking and sharing with others. If you have something good,unique or what have you why not share? Sure there's financial reasons. But majority of people don't care if it's this or that, just that it's high quality. Any cannabis grown well, will still fetch top shelf prices regardless of the market you're in..So for breeders who don't give their ' breeder cuts ' or random people who find cool shit and hoard, imo it's just a poor attempt to feel superior to others or a cool kid for having something exclusive. Which is kind of a shitty character trait to have ‍


I get what you're saying and agree.....BUT if a breeder gives everyone cuts of their stuff, they won't be able to push seeds easily, if/when they make them.

Back in the 90s it was HARD to get cuts....because people were competing with each other, if I gave you a cut of what I had and we lived nearby, people would start going to you for weed instead of me, which would cut into my money......that's the mentality everyone had.

And as for breeders, if they gave other breeders their cut, it was considered gameover, you better have another elite strain nobody has at that point.

Only ppl within your circle could dare ask for a cut back in the days.....now cuts are more available than ever.

And breeders are mostly using all the same cuts - making crosses that are almost the same......shits boring tbh.

It was actually more exciting seeing the different varieties that were mostly very different from one another back in the days.

Now all weed basically looks the same....unless you're smoking older strains


----------



## Phenotek (Jul 7, 2022)

bcr500 said:


> Yea i had one seed but it didn’t germ. I was very disappointed and have been on the hunt for another seed or cut every since. May have to get the strawberry mentz when it drops.


Thats beat.

I kept up with checking Cranes Instagram, and I did not see a lot of people publish their results. It was kind of saddening, because we finished ours a few weeks after the contest wrapped. And we happened to find something pretty wild with our one seed. Finished in 45 days (no joke), with a short veg. Decent yielder, very strong terps, strawberry leaning. And a pretty good high. Overall was impressed.


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 7, 2022)

Phenotek said:


> Thats beat.
> 
> I kept up with checking Cranes Instagram, and I did not see a lot of people publish their results. It was kind of saddening, because we finished ours a few weeks after the contest wrapped. And we happened to find something pretty wild with our one seed. Finished in 45 days (no joke), with a short veg. Decent yielder, very strong terps, strawberry leaning. And a pretty good high. Overall was impressed.


is cranecity having a new instagram page?


----------



## Phenotek (Jul 7, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> is cranecity having a new instagram page?


No. A scammer is currently running his old IG, and even set up a fake website. Do not get fooled into buying any of that fake shit. From what Pheno Addicts said, Crane is going to have one more seed release and then he’s retiring from the seed biz. I would imagine it would get dropped at the regular outlets, Oregon elite, seeds of horror and a few others.


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 7, 2022)

Phenotek said:


> No. A scammer is currently running his old IG, and even set up a fake website. Do not get fooled into buying any of that fake shit. From what Pheno Addicts said, Crane is going to have one more seed release and then he’s retiring from the seed biz. I would imagine it would get dropped at the regular outlets, Oregon elite, seeds of horror and a few others.


thanks a lot for that info, I appreciate it!
man I need to get that last seed release!!
so how will one know when he releases it? just by the seedbanks announcing it?
maybe someone in here could give us a heads up when they get released!


----------



## Phenotek (Jul 7, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> thanks a lot for that info, I appreciate it!
> man I need to get that last seed release!!
> so how will one know when he releases it? just by the seedbanks announcing it?
> maybe someone in here could give us a heads up when they get released!


Follow pheno addicts / flavor designer on IG. He normally announces for Crane since Crane left IG.


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 7, 2022)

Phenotek said:


> Follow pheno addicts / flavor designer on IG. He normally announces for Crane since Crane left IG.


thanks mate, really appreciate it!


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 7, 2022)

cranecity is my number 1!
the best...
smoking Zainbow now , runtz/zkittlez influence with better high and more yield, fast flowering , long lasting
crane(1°) is superior to seedjunky (2°)
personal opinion

don't wait for them to get their last one drop,
there is still stock in neptune,
on weekends there are discounts ,look for them


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 7, 2022)

yes you are right, I love crane city too!

and I will check neptune on weekend, thanks a lot for the tip!


----------



## RancidDude (Jul 7, 2022)

I have a super fire gas as fuck. Not letting her go anywhere. I need to pop the rest of my Crane but gotta move


----------



## LegendaryG (Jul 12, 2022)

Would someone please tell
me what the SF1 is in Black Scotti?


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 13, 2022)

LegendaryG said:


> Would someone please tell
> me what the SF1 is in Black Scotti?


SF1 is Super Fire which is [(Gorilla Cookies x Sunset Sherbert) x Pure OG]


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 13, 2022)

does anyone got any info on the R.I.T.Z vol2 drop? Pheno Addicts told me yesterday they will be released in 3 weeks, would love to know if anybody knows some crosses that are supposed to be released!


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 13, 2022)

unfortunately can't upload videos here, so I had to upload it to imgur:


http://imgur.com/a/rFaPlht


Super Soaker (Gushers x SF1)
popped 2 beans and the pheno in the video is not even the keeper, crane is truly having insane genetics


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 13, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> does anyone got any info on the R.I.T.Z vol2 drop? Pheno Addicts told me yesterday they will be released in 3 weeks, would love to know if anybody knows some crosses that are supposed to be released!


I have not seen 2nd drop, apparently the only site that will sell them will be the page flavorsdesigner and treestars, 
from the 1st, the coke ritz catches my attention, I hope they bring out more hybrids with choka cola


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 13, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> I have not seen 2nd drop, apparently the only site that will sell them will be the page flavorsdesigner and treestars,
> from the 1st, the coke ritz catches my attention, I hope they bring out more hybrids with choka cola


for me it's the Candy Float because there's Cherry Float in it, a strain from Crane City that I have been watching since about 3 years lol
I pray that they will still be available in 3 weeks so I can order these and the new drop at once


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 14, 2022)

Out of these which ones do you guys think I should cop: 

Black Mentz 
Face Meltz 
Itz Mentz 
Pine Mentz
I’ve heard nothing but fire about Crane City


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 14, 2022)

It will depend on your taste,
black & pine mentz is the last drop,6 seeds no freebie
face meltz& itz mentz they are very similar genetics
and is 6+2 freebies ,8 seeds
i run soon pine mentz & prefer face meltz to buy another


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 14, 2022)

You by any chance know the terps on any of them? I can’t find info on their mothers.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 14, 2022)

well if you look at the photos of the last drop they have @tester, phatpanda is one of them, maybe you can send them messages on ig since they haven't posted here for a long time and they don't give much info besides the photos


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 14, 2022)

yes, it is quite difficult to find info,
PineCone Biscotti I assume it is
■PineCone x Biscotti

●Biscotti :Gelato x Cookie
●Pinecone: Blue Tahoe x Cinex
○Blue Tahoe(Blueberry x TahoeOG)
○︎Cinex(Cinderella99/Vortex)

what I found on the web, I could be wrong
I could say that it is the only low in crane, the little info and difficult to find, more if they no longer handle ig


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks man. I appreciate you. 

I kinda want to get the ones with the 2 freebies because it SF1 which is one of the parents of the Super Soaker..

You think the Face Meltz or Itz Mentz got some fire terps?


----------



## LegendaryG (Jul 14, 2022)

How's the Black Scotti? Got 2 seedlings going.


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 14, 2022)

LegendaryG said:


> How's the Black Scotti? Got 2 seedlings going.


I bet theres nothing but fire in there. SF1XBISCOTTI you might get lucky and find a keeper.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 14, 2022)

I would choose Face Meltz
but both very similar ,only itz is a Bx
well i smoke rezin rainbow & zainbow and both are fire terp and very long lasting, no plane effect no boring, white ash ,
rezin rainbow is my allday smoke,
pure pinneaple OG, flavor in mouth

you can find fire terp in many other lower priced genetics but cranecity is different ,the plants force, fast flower, high yield ,i can tell that the cranecity breeder has a special touch to select,
good smokes!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> yes, it is quite difficult to find info,
> PineCone Biscotti I assume it is
> ■PineCone x Biscotti
> 
> ...


Dude you need a legend map to understand the crane city's lineage....the name of their strains make it confusing as fuck, I literally have a page written out explaining all the main strain's lineage. Either way crane city has some serious heat they're pricey but if your a serious grower would say they're definitely worth it.. wyeast and compound got most of their start by using crane city strains


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 15, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> yes, it is quite difficult to find info,
> PineCone Biscotti I assume it is
> ■PineCone x Biscotti
> 
> ...


so Biscotti is actually not Gelato x Cookies, crane city's "ITZ" is Gelato x Cookies.
Biscotti is the sister of Gushers, which is Gelato41 x Motorbreath 15. I talked with crane city about these 2 strains and he told me he reached out to the real breeder of them to get the legit cuts. I know Cookie Fam and Connected claim something different but they either got another cross that they called the same or are straight up lying.

and the Lemon Pinecone I'm also not quite sure.. crane only explained it a single time I think and I never found that IG post again even when he still had his account. Might need to reach out to pheno addicts and ask them as they are close to Crane.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> so Biscotti is actually not Gelato x Cookies, crane city's "ITZ" is Gelato x Cookies.
> Biscotti is the sister of Gushers, which is Gelato41 x Motorbreath 15. I talked with crane city about these 2 strains and he told me he reached out to the real breeder of them to get the legit cuts. I know Cookie Fam and Connected claim something different but they either got another cross that they called the same or are straight up lying.
> 
> and the Lemon Pinecone I'm also not quite sure.. crane only explained it a single time I think and I never found that IG post again even when he still had his account. Might need to reach out to pheno addicts and ask them as they are close to Crane.


Cookies fam is not known for being honest about the genetics's lineage. If anything berner and his crew are pretty well known for ripping off and renaming other people's hard work. Cookie fam straight up got a cut of lemon tree from santa cruz and renamed it lemonade


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Cookies fam is not known for being honest about the genetics's lineage. If anything berner and his crew are pretty well known for ripping off and renaming other people's hard work. Cookie fam straight up got a cut of lemon tree from santa cruz and renamed it lemonade


yes that sounds exactly like cookie fam lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> yes that sounds exactly like cookie fam lol


Your right as well- Gushers I believe was created by Dandango (@dandango11) on IG and its is bacio(gelato #41) x motor breath15, and biscotti is it sister strain so the its is the same genetics. I always wondered why is was named biscotti because to me it had a more spicy/gas nose which was passed down from the morotbreath. Biscotti is a coffee snack/cookie that taste sweet and cookie fam is full of shit


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 15, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Your right as well- Gushers I believe was created by Dandango (@dandango11) on IG and its is bacio(gelato #41) x motor breath15, and biscotti is it sister strain so the its is the same genetics. I always wondered why is was named biscotti because to me it had a more spicy/gas nose which was passed down from the morotbreath. Biscotti is a coffee snack/cookie that taste sweet and cookie fam is full of shit


yes you are totally right!! Crane got both cuts, Biscotti and Gushers, from dandango11 and dandango said himself that he used to work for Connected and he is pretty sure they stole his Gushers cut. 
I know exactly what you mean by Biscotti having a "spicy/gas nose" that has to come from Motorbreath, I noticed the exact same.
Gelatti also has that kind of nose, which is Biscotti x Gelato41


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 15, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> yes you are totally right!! Crane got both cuts, Biscotti and Gushers, from dandango11 and dandango said himself that he used to work for Connected and he is pretty sure they stole his Gushers cut.
> I know exactly what you mean by Biscotti having a "spicy/gas nose" that has to come from Motorbreath, I noticed the exact same.
> Gelatti also has that kind of nose, which is Biscotti x Gelato41


This is what dandango says his gellati is made up of.


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 15, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> This is what dandango says his gellati is made up of.View attachment 5163997


oh okay, I hear that for the first time, thanks for the info!

edit: lol I knew I asked him before now it gets really interesting, to me dandango said gelatti is biscotti back crossed to gelato41:

that was in January 2020


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 15, 2022)

strain drama everywhere.... jajja

so much confusion, for normal users who depend on seeing seedfinder or google, 
contributions here are appreciated ,without this forum there would be nowhere to speak well of Crane info, IG is only hype i like but I preferred to see it little, since it absorbs you,

all this would be easier if the breeders gave info directly, in their own descriptions and they will not leave it in the hands of consumers who are already paying a high price seeds, that is doing the work for them.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 15, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> oh okay, I hear that for the first time, thanks for the info!
> 
> edit: lol I knew I asked him before now it gets really interesting, to me dandango said gelatti is biscotti back crossed to gelato41:
> View attachment 5164016
> that was in January 2020


Hahaha love it, guess the mystery deepens.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> strain drama everywhere.... jajja
> 
> so much confusion, for normal users who depend on seeing seedfinder or google,
> contributions here are appreciated ,without this forum there would be nowhere to speak well of Crane info, IG is only hype i like but I preferred to see it little, since it absorbs you,
> ...


Ya man some of the earlier hype strains where bred by some growers just doing their thing in their basement in Cali...their flower got a name for itself and berner probably got his hands on some of these smaller dude's fire flower they bred themselves started renaming that than got his hands on some cuts and thus started renaming shit and calling it whatever he wanted. Pretty sure he got found and called out and is why he moved away from biscotti. But ya Dandango also bred gellati....Its crazy what you find out when you do a little digging- 

side note-there also a lot of cool lore about the older chems and sour D coming from a trade at Deer Creek Dead show in the early 90s.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 15, 2022)

that's right, the scene will always continue with the same touch chem/Og/sour story mistery legend word of mouth now digital


----------



## howchill (Jul 16, 2022)

How’s everyone’s black marsh doing!
Is it worth 200?
I’m on the hunt for overpowering terps!!


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude you need a legend map to understand the crane city's lineage....the name of their strains make it confusing as fuck, I literally have a page written out explaining all the main strain's lineage. Either way crane city has some serious heat they're pricey but if your a serious grower would say they're definitely worth it.. wyeast and compound got most of their start by using crane city strains


Did you by any chance share the page explaining all their main strains anywhere??


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 16, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> yes that sounds exactly like cookie fam lol


Cookies are snake oils mfs. I went in once and never again lmao


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 16, 2022)

Does anyone have the lineage breakdown of Itz-Mentz??? I just got it on sale.


----------



## whoislaces (Jul 17, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Does anyone have the lineage breakdown of Itz-Mentz??? I just got it on sale.


so this is the info Neptune provides:
"Itz-bx1 x Mentz
Mentz: (GD x Ritz)
Gold Dust: (MacAnimal x Itz-Fire)
Ritz: (Runtz x Itz-Fire) "

and this is what I additionally know: 
Itz Fire = Itz x Fire as Fuck
Itz = Gelato x Cookies
Fire as Fuck = (Gelato 45 x Jet Fuel Gelato) x Fake as Fuck (aka Acai Bery Gelato)

I'm just not 100% sure what the "Itz-bx1" is.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 17, 2022)

howchill said:


> How’s everyone’s black marsh doing!
> Is it worth 200?
> I’m on the hunt for overpowering terps!!


Is it worth 200    really who is selling them for 200 i will buy all of the sealed packs right now if they are legit .


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 17, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> You think the Face Meltz or Itz Mentz got some fire terps?


----------



## howchill (Jul 18, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Is it worth 200    really who is selling them for 200 i will buy all of the sealed packs right now if they are legit .


Do they come un heat sealed?


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 20, 2022)

So I ordered a pack of Itz Mentz with the 2 free Black Stotti from OES and they doubled sent the order. I got 12 fems from Itz Mentz and 4 Black Scotti for the price of one lol. Made my week. 

I tried to go back to order the rest of the packs and they’re all gone 

I’m going to pop all of them at once and I’m hoping to find a keeper!


----------



## Northeastbudz (Jul 20, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> So I ordered a pack of Itz Mentz with the 2 free Black Stotti from OES and they doubled sent the order. I got 12 fems from Itz Mentz and 4 Black Scotti for the price of one lol. Made my week.
> 
> I tried to go back to order the rest of the packs and they’re all gone
> 
> I’m going to pop all of them at once and I’m hoping to find a keeper!


I ordered black mentz here's hoping they double my order lol


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 20, 2022)

LegendaryG said:


> How's the Black Scotti? Got 2 seedlings going.



I found these Black Scotti on IG. I can’t believe they gave these out.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## whoislaces (Jul 21, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 5167113


Ritz Vol2 is basically also Crane City (collab), aint it?


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 3, 2022)

yes ,RITZ is phenoAddict x Cranecity 
I understand that they take out the drop 
RITZ vol2 PA×Crane,
then Crane will release his last one with MENTZ, between October / December (I can be wrong with date )and that would be last one of Cranecity.

I like Crane more than PA, 
PA i considered it very sweet runtz hybrids, but I'm trying GrapefruitzRuntz ×Zlushies raw collab and it smells awesome,


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 4, 2022)

I love that Crane is doing one last drop but I kinda hoped for a completely new cross as Mentz is already released. But I will still look forward to it. 

also did some research (IG comments lol) and it seems like Ritz Vol2 is dropping next week or in 2 weeks!


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 4, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 5167113


Excellent sales tactics lol


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 4, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Excellent sales tactics lol


Either way I will be waiting


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 4, 2022)

I will try to buy them with discounts, otherwise I will buy some at normal value,
I'd rather spend money on those than others banks,
crane doesn't need tactics, they don't even use IG
I hope they include freebies....

running PineMentz there are 7 in the pack, it seems they will all come out


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 6, 2022)

Zainbow was 4/7

Zainbow #3
fast grow


Zainbow #4
more fat and slow grow


Pine Mentz 
7/7 up


----------



## CollyBudz (Aug 6, 2022)

A bunch of crane I Just grew
RezinRainbow #1

Itz Mentz #1

Glitteratti #1

Glitteratti #2

FaceMeltz #1


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 7, 2022)

Looking fire. I dont now much about Crane. What I see looks good but at 40 bones a bean, is there an allure here like a specific terp profile only found in this mentz line?


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 7, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Looking fire. I dont now much about Crane. What I see looks good but at 40 bones a bean, is there an allure here like a specific terp profile only found in this mentz line?


what I realized with Crane City is that the "keeper density" is a lot higher compared to other breeders, it's hard to say his keepers are better than all other keepers from other breeders, but it's simply a lot easier to find a keeper or even a few keepers in a pack of Crane City beans.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Aug 7, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> what I realized with Crane City is that the "keeper density" is a lot higher compared to other breeders, it's hard to say his keepers are better than all other keepers from other breeders, but it's simply a lot easier to find a keeper or even a few keepers in a pack of Crane City beans.


What other breeders have you been comparing them to? How have you gone about comparing?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 7, 2022)

Look up crane city they have a guarantee you find a keeper in each pack not sure how many other breeders do that.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 7, 2022)

Not to sure what other breeders are standing behind their work like this. I have not ran crane yet but that is one hell of a guarantee that not many others if any are doing.


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 7, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> What other breeders have you been comparing them to? How have you gone about comparing?


all the common breeders from US, such like Cannarado, Solfire, Inhouse, Seedjunky, if you pop a couple of packs from different breeders and Crane City just stands out by you having a way harder time to figure out which one to keep because they are all so nice, you realize the keeper density in a Crane City pack is just higher. 
he also tests his beans rigorously to make sure there are no herm traits in it and that each strain has actually a lot of nice keepers instead of having to hunt through 30 beans to find a really decent one.
and there's just a lot of people on IG (and obviously also here on rollitup) that feel the same way. 

If you are unsure about my claim you could risk buying 1 pack when Neptune or another bank has a sale, I'm sure you will not regret it.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 7, 2022)

CollyBudz said:


> A bunch of crane I Just grew


which one gave you the best yield and terps


----------



## Fallguy111 (Aug 7, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> all the common breeders from US, such like Cannarado, Solfire, Inhouse, Seedjunky, if you pop a couple of packs from different breeders and Crane City just stands out by you having a way harder time to figure out which one to keep because they are all so nice, you realize the keeper density in a Crane City pack is just higher.
> he also tests his beans rigorously to make sure there are no herm traits in it and that each strain has actually a lot of nice keepers instead of having to hunt through 30 beans to find a really decent one.
> and there's just a lot of people on IG (and obviously also here on rollitup) that feel the same way.
> 
> If you are unsure about my claim you could risk buying 1 pack when Neptune or another bank has a sale, I'm sure you will not regret it.


Thank you. I am interested but the price has been holding me back.


----------



## CollyBudz (Aug 7, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> all the common breeders from US, such like Cannarado, Solfire, Inhouse, Seedjunky, if you pop a couple of packs from different breeders and Crane City just stands out by you having a way harder time to figure out which one to keep because they are all so nice, you realize the keeper density in a Crane City pack is just higher.
> he also tests his beans rigorously to make sure there are no herm traits in it and that each strain has actually a lot of nice keepers instead of having to hunt through 30 beans to find a really decent one.
> and there's just a lot of people on IG (and obviously also here on rollitup) that feel the same way.
> 
> If you are unsure about my claim you could risk buying 1 pack when Neptune or another bank has a sale, I'm sure you will not regret it.


this is an absolute fact. You are literally guaranteed a keeper. I have noticed this also.



rmzrmz said:


> which one gave you the best yield and terps


still drying won’t know for a few weeks


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 8, 2022)

my Super Soaker* keeper, extremely dense nugs and terps are fresh linen, menthol and something I can only describe as "similar to Blue Zushi"

* Gushers x [(Gorilla Cookies x Sunset Sherbert) x Pure OG]


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 24, 2022)

RITZ Vol. 2 drops on Saturday!

Crane City x Pheno Addicts


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 24, 2022)

I wish Crane did a solo drop lol


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 24, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> RITZ Vol. 2 drops on Saturday!
> 
> Crane City x Pheno Addicts


Finally!! but honestly I'm not that impressed with the lineup, gonna get myself the Candy Float from the Vol1 now on treestar, Cherry Float x RITZ that's basically a full crane city cross as Cherry Float and RITZ are both bred by Crane I think. 

what's the Zazai of the vol2?


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 24, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> Finally!! but honestly I'm not that impressed with the lineup, gonna get myself the Candy Float from the Vol1 now on treestar, Cherry Float x RITZ that's basically a full crane city cross as Cherry Float and RITZ are both bred by Crane I think.
> 
> what's the Zazai of the vol2?


Me neither. I was wondering what the Zazai was too and the Fuckin Fabulous.

IS THIS REALLY CRANE COTY LAST DROP?


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 24, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> Finally!! but honestly I'm not that impressed with the lineup, gonna get myself the Candy Float from the Vol1 now on treestar, Cherry Float x RITZ that's basically a full crane city cross as Cherry Float and RITZ are both bred by Crane I think.
> 
> what's the Zazai of the vol2?


Is tree star legit? I didn’t know they had crane gear.


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 24, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Me neither. I was wondering what the Zazai was too and the Fuckin Fabulous.
> 
> IS THIS REALLY CRANE COTY LAST DROP?


Fuckin Fabulous I asked him

might need to ask him about Zazai too

and yes treestar has crane and pheno addicts gear, imo they are legit but ordes lately took I while from what I've heard.. so let's see I will update you when I get them lol


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 24, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> Fuckin Fabulous I asked him
> View attachment 5186674
> might need to ask him about Zazai too
> 
> and yes treestar has crane and pheno addicts gear, imo they are legit but ordes lately took I while from what I've heard.. so let's see I will update you when I get them lol


i didn’t see anything on Treestar but the Mentz drop. But yes please keep us updated,

Was the Mentz or this RITZ collab supposed to be Cranes last drop?


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 24, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> i didn’t see anything on Treestar but the Mentz drop. But yes please keep us updated,
> 
> Was the Mentz or this RITZ collab supposed to be Cranes last drop?


if you talk about the Candy Float you need to look under Pheno Addicts on treestar, everything with RITZ on treestar is from Pheno addicts, I just said it's basically a crane city cross because both parents, Cherry Float and RITZ, are bred by Crane.

I think I read either here or on IG that Crane is doing another Mentz drop in Autumn and that this will be his last..?
but on IG pheno addicts/flavor designer recently said in comments that crane is "just taking a break on social media to focus on rec market", so that sounds like a potential comeback in the future


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 26, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Me neither. I was wondering what the Zazai was too and the Fuckin Fabulous.


newest IG post from Flavor Designer is about Zazaí:
Zazaí lineage: Zazaí= (ZR3 x MacAnimal) x Itz Fire

ZR3 is ZCube x Runtz
ZCube is Z x OZ


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 30, 2022)

Crane City's "It'z it" is supposed to be Gelato x Cookies, does anybody know which Gelato was used for that cross? 
I could not find any info.
Pheno Addicts even describes "It'z It" as undisclosed lineage even though Crane City used to say it's Gelato x Cookies.


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 31, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> Crane City's "It'z it" is supposed to be Gelato x Cookies, does anybody know which Gelato was used for that cross?
> I could not find any info.
> Pheno Addicts even describes "It'z It" as undisclosed lineage even though Crane City used to say it's Gelato x Cookies.


Lmk when you find out because I’m running the Itz Mentz.

Iwas confused too because PA said undisclosed


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 31, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Lmk when you find out because I’m running the Itz Mentz.
> 
> Iwas confused too because PA said undisclosed


will do! I'm 99% sure it's Gelato x Cookies, but as I said no idea which Gelato was used.


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 31, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> will do! I'm 99% sure it's Gelato x Cookies, but as I said no idea which Gelato was used.


So it’s Gelato x Forum GSC?


----------



## whoislaces (Aug 31, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> So it’s Gelato x Forum GSC?


also not sure which Cookies was used sorry lol
every time Crane used to talk about It'z It he always just described it as "Gelato x Cookies" as far as I know. 
maybe in the very early days he said which cuts were used.. it's truly a pity that his account is gone there was so much info about all his strains..


----------



## Northeastbudz (Sep 7, 2022)

Only 3 out of 7 black mentz seeds germinated for me. I am quite annoyed the rest of my seeds had 100% germination rate.


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 7, 2022)

from ZAINBOW they came out 4/7,
number 2 is in flower now and has one of the best smells of the season for me,
it's like SodaGas/Monster EnergyDrink Guava with insane Zkittles background,

excellent structure high production, eats a lot but low maintenance,
I have 2 left in growth that I will leave for outdoor,

ZAINBOW is a real runtz on steroids,
I'll leave photos soon


----------



## whoislaces (Sep 7, 2022)

Maybe one should do the same with crane city beans like with the RITZ beans from pheno addicts, they say that these got extra hard shells so it's better to either manually crack the seed or use some sandpaper to make the first shell layer softer.

Monster Energy Guava with insane Z background sounds amazing!!


----------



## DrHill (Sep 8, 2022)

Anyone know where I can find pink zhit?
Or could anyone recommend any other strains to try from crane city?
I’m mostly a fan of candy/dessert terps or anything loud and unique. I’d really appreciate it


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 8, 2022)

Zainbow #2
40 days Flo


----------



## whoislaces (Sep 9, 2022)

DrHill said:


> Anyone know where I can find pink zhit?
> Or could anyone recommend any other strains to try from crane city?
> I’m mostly a fan of candy/dessert terps or anything loud and unique. I’d really appreciate it



I think he will be dropping the cut via First Class Genetics


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 23, 2022)

Zainbow #2
last days flo 60s....

amazing strain,


----------



## dgarcad (Sep 27, 2022)

Anybody cop the new Ritz drop with PA?
I missed out and the only thing left is the Thundercatz fml


----------



## whoislaces (Sep 27, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Anybody cop the new Ritz drop with PA?
> I missed out and the only thing left is the Thundercatz fml


I'm still waiting for my Candy Float that I ordered from Treestar, these were from Ritz Vol 1. 
Treestar had some serious problems and might still have based on the replies from customers on their IG posts, but after 4 weeks they finally replied and gave me tracking number.
so now I'm rather optimistic that I will actually get my pack and they also said they put in some extra freebies for the wait.

I will definitely give an update in here as soon as they arrive. 
If Treestar turns out to still be legit there is quite some nice Crane City and Pheno Addicts packs left that are everywhere else sold out.


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 27, 2022)

yes, treestar has some CC stock, for the time it takes to process they should do some discount,
I bought only once Capulator pack and it arrived ok and was fast process the last year, but I prefer not to try again,
It is tempting


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 28, 2022)

ZAINBOW #2






Monster EnergyDrink (Gas)MangoGuava (Tropical)
+ 
ZKITTLEZ


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 30, 2022)

Smell?


----------



## whoislaces (Oct 4, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Smell?


my man right above you lol


----------



## whoislaces (Oct 8, 2022)

soo here's my treestar order that arrived safely.
it took a while and the freebies are pretty basic, nothing special, especially for how long I had to wait for my order to be sent out, but I'm nevertheless very happy that in the end it was a successful order


----------



## howchill (Oct 8, 2022)

whoislaces said:


> soo here's my treestar order that arrived safely.
> it took a while and the freebies are pretty basic, nothing special, especially for how long I had to wait for my order to be sent out, but I'm nevertheless very happy that in the end it was a successful orderView attachment 5209451


They owe me an order from last year and stopped responding to messages what should I do?


----------



## whoislaces (Oct 8, 2022)

howchill said:


> They owe me an order from last year and stopped responding to messages what should I do?


hmm either write a completely new email or write them with a different email but asking about the same order#? 
not sure what else you could do, I would probably keep writing them emails and more or less try to stay polite so they will more likely answer lol


----------



## Greekmaleek (Nov 25, 2022)

Anybody got any info on live resin OG?


----------



## dgarcad (Nov 25, 2022)

Smoking Black Scotti and got say I’m impressed


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> ZAINBOW #2
> View attachment 5204512
> 
> View attachment 5204513
> ...


Holy shit rmzrmz these things look fire, almost look like they have wedding cake in them but better....crane city strain are always a bit difficult to find the exact lineage but at least whatever pack you know your getting some heat.


----------



## whoislaces (Dec 13, 2022)

CRANECITY IS BACK ON INSTAGRAM!


https://www.instagram.com/cranecitycreations/


only official IG page!


----------

